# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  القانون الجنائي البحريني

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم بقانون رقم ( 15 ) لسنة 1976 مع تعديلات القانون لعام 2005

بإصدار قانون العقوبات 

نحن عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة أمير دولة البحرين ، 

بعد الاطلاع على الدستور ، 

وعلى الأمر الأميري رقم ( 4 ) لسنة 1975 ، 

وبناء على عرض وزير العدل والشئون الإسلامية ، 

وبعد موافقة مجلس الوزراء ، 

رسمنا بالقانون الآتي :

مادة أولى

يلغى قانون عقوبات البحرين لسنة 1955 وتعديلاته ويستعاض عنه بقانون العقوبات المرافق ويلغى كل ما يتعارض مع أحكامه .

مادة ثانية

على الوزراء – كل فيما يخصه – تنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل به من تاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية.

أمير دولة البحرين 

عيسى بن سلمان آل خليفة

صدر في قصر الرفاع 

بتاريخ 19 ربيع الأول 1396 هـ

الموافق 20 مارس 1976 م





قانون العقوبات 

القسم العام 

الباب الأول 

في سريان القانون

الفصل الأول 

في تطبيق القانون من حيث الزمان 

مادة – 1 –

يطبق القانون النافذ وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ، ويرجع في تحديد زمن الجريمة إلى وقت وقوع الفعل بصرف النظر عن وقت تحقق نتيجته .

على أنه إذا صدر قانون أو أكثر بعد وقوع الجريمة وقبل الفصل فيها بحكم نهائي يطبق أصلحها للمتهم . وكذلك يطبق الأصلح له من نصوصها إذا كانت التجزئة ممكنة .

وإذا صدر بعد الحكم النهائي قانون يجعل الفعل الذي حكم على المتهم من أجله غير معاقب عليه يوقف تنفيذ الحكم وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية .

أما إذا جاء القانون الجديد مخففا للعقوبة جاز للمحكمة التي أصدرت الحكم النهائي أن تطبق أحكام القانون الجديد بناء على طلب المحكوم عليه أو الادعاء العام .

مادة – 2 –

إذا صدر قانون لفترة محددة بتجريم فعل أو امتناع أو بتشديد العقوبة المقررة له فإن انتهاء هذه الفترة لا يحول دون تطبيقه على ما وقع خلالها متى كانت إجراءات الدعوى الجنائية قد بدأت .

مادة – 3 –

كل قانون جديد ولو أشد يطبق على ما وقع قبل نفاذه من الجرائم المستمرة والمتعاقبة وجرائم العادة التي يثابر على ارتكابها أثناء نفاذه .

وإذا كان القانون المذكور صادرا بتعديل الأحكام الخاصة بتعدد الجرائم أو بالعود تراعى الجرائم التي وقعت وأحكام الإدانة التي صدرت قبل نفاذه .

مادة – 4 –

إذا عدل القانون ميعاد التقادم يسري الميعاد وفقا للقانون الأصلح للمتهم .

الفصل الثاني 

في تطبيق القانون من حيث المكان 

مادة – 5 –

تطبق أحكام هذا القانون على جميع الجرائم التي تقع في دولة البحرين . وتعتبر الجريمة مقترفة في إقليمها إذا وقع فيها عمل من الأعمال المكونة لها أو إذا تحققت فيها نتيجتها أو كان يراد أن تتحقق فيها .

وفي جميع الأحوال يسري القانون على كل من ساهم في الجريمة ولو وقعت مساهمته في الخارج سواء كان فاعلا أو شريكا .

مادة – 6 –

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل مواطن أو أجنبي ارتكب خارج دولة البحرين عملا يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة من الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي أو الداخلي المنصوص عليها في الفصلين الأول و الثاني من الباب الأول من القسم الخاص , أو في جريمة تقليد الأختام و العلامات العامة أو تزييف العملة و أوراق النقد المنصوص عليها في المواد 257 , 262 , 263 . 

مادة – 7 –

يسري هذا القانون على الجرائم التي تقع في الخارج من موظفي الدولة أو المكلفين بخدمة عامة أثناء تأدية أعمالهم أو بسببها .

مادة – 8 –

كل مواطن ارتكب وهو في الخارج عملا يجعله فاعلا أو شريكا في جريمة بمقتضى هذا القانون يعاقب طبقا لأحكامه إذا وجد في دولة البحرين وكان ما ارتكبه معاقبا عليه بمقتضى قانون البلد الذي وقع فيه.

ويسري هذا الحكم سواء اكتسب المواطن جنسيته أو فقدها بعد ارتكاب الجريمة .

مادة – 9 –

تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل أجنبي في دولة البحرين كان قد ارتكب في الخارج جريمة غير منصوص عليها في المواد 6 ، 7 ، 8 من هذا القانون ولم يكن طلب تسليمه من قبل .



مادة – 10 –

فيما عدا الجرائم الواردة بالمادة السادسة لا تجوز إقامة الدعوى على من ثبت أن المحاكم الأجنبية قد برأته مما اتهم به أو حكمت عليه نهائيا واستوفى جزاءه أو كان الجزاء قد سقط بالتقادم .

مادة – 11 –

إذا أقيمت الدعوى عن جريمة وقعت في الخارج يسقط القاضي من العقوبة التي يحكم بها ما تحمله المحكوم عليه في الخارج من عقوبة أو حبس احتياطي .

مادة – 12 –

يجوز الاستناد إلى الأحكام الجنائية الباتة الصادرة من المحكام الأجنبية العادية في جرائم منصوص عليها في هذا القانون وقعت في الخارج وذلك :

1 – لتنفيذ العقوبات الفرعية متى كانت متفقة مع أحكام هذا القانون ولإجراء الرد والتعويض وغير ذلك من الآثار المدنية .

2 – لتوقيع العقوبات الفرعية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو الحكم بالرد والتعويض .

3 – لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون فيما يتعلق بالعود وتعدد الجرائم والإفراج تحت شرط .

ويجب للاستناد إلى حكم أجنبي التثبت من صحته واعتماده من المحكمة المختصة بنوع الجريمة المقضي فيها ، ومع ذلك إذا رفعت الدعوى واستند فيها إلى الحكم الأجنبي فيكون اعتماده من اختصاص المحكمة التي تنظر أمامها الدعوى .

الباب الثاني 

في المسئولية الجنائية 

الفصل الأول 

في الجريمة 

مادة – 13 –

الجرائم إما جنايات وإما جنح .

ويحدد نوع الجريمة بنوع العقوبة المقررة لها في نص القانون . ولا يتغير نوع الجريمة إذا أبدل القاضي العقوبة المقررة لها بعقوبة من نوع أخف سواء كان ذلك لعذر قانوني أو لظرف قضائي .

مادة – 14 –

لا تكون الجناية إلا عمدية ، أما الجنحة فقد تكون غير عمدية إذا نص القانون على ذلك صراحة .

الفصل الثاني 

في أسباب الإباحة 

مادة – 15 –

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل قياما بواجب يفرضه القانون .

مادة – 16 –

لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل استعمالا لحق مقرر بمقتضى القانون أو العرف .

مادة – 17 –

تقوم حالة الدفاع الشرعي إذا توافر الشرطان الآتيان :

1 – إذا واجه المدافع خطرا حالا من جريمة على النفس أو على المال أو اعتقد قيام هذا الخطر وكان اعتقاده مبنيا على أسباب معقولة .

2 – أن يتعذر عليه الالتجاء إلى السلطات العامة لاتقاء هذا الخطر في الوقت المناسب .

ويستوي في قيام هذه الحالة أن يكون التهديد بالخطر موجها إلى نفس المدافع أو ماله أو موجها إلى نفس الغير أو ماله .

مادة – 18 –

يجوز لمن وجد في حالة دفاع شرعي أن يدفع الخطر بما يلزم لرده وبالوسيلة المناسبة .

مادة – 19 –

إذا جاوز أحد رجال الضبط حدود وظيفته أثناء قيامه بواجباتها ونشأ عن ذلك خطر يجيز الدفاع الشرعي فلا يجوز دفع هذا الخطر إلا إذا كان الموظف العام سئ النية أو كان يخشى أن ينشأ عن فعله خطر جسيم على النفس .

مادة – 20 –

لا يباح القتل العمد دفاعا عن النفس أو المال في غير الحالات الآتية :

1 – فعل يخشى منه الموت أو الجراح البالغة .

2 – جناية اغتصاب أو اعتداء على العرض أو اعتداء على الحرية .

3 – جناية حريق أو إتلاف أو سرقة .

4 – جريمة الدخول ليلا في منزل مسكون أو ملحقاته .

مادة – 21 –

يعد تجاوز حدود الإباحة بحسن نية عذرا مخففا .

ويجوز الحكم بالإعفاء إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك.

الفصل الثالث 

في السببية 

مادة – 22 –

لا يعاقب الفاعل عن جريمة ما لم تكن نتيجة لسلوكه . وإذا ارتكبت الجريمة العمدية بطريق الامتناع ممن أوجب عليه القانون أو الاتفاق أداء ما امتنع عنه عوقب عليها كأنها وقعت بفعله .

مادة – 23 –

لا تنقطع صلة السببية إذا أسهمت مع سلوك الفاعل في أحداث النتيجة أسباب أخرى ولو كان يجهلها سواء كانت سابقة أو معاصرة أو لاحقة لسلوكه وسواء كانت مستقلة أو غير مستقلة .

ومع ذلك فإن هذه الصلة تنقطع إذا تدخل بعد سلوك الفاعل سبب غير مألوف وكاف بذاته لأحداث النتيجة ، وفي هذه الحالة يقتصر عقاب الفاعل على ما اقترفه فعلا .

الفصل الرابع 

في العمد والخطأ 

مادة – 24 –

لا يسأل شخص عن جريمة إلا إذا ارتكبها عمدا أو خطأ .

تكون الجريمة عمدية إذا اقترفها الفاعل عالما بحقيقتها الواقعية وبعناصرها القانونية . وتعتبر الجريمة عمدية كذلك إذا توقع الفاعل نتيجة إجرامية لفعله فأقدم عليه قابلا المخاطرة بحدوثها .

مادة – 26 –

تكون الجريمة غير عمدية إذا وقعت النتيجة الإجرامية بسبب خطأ الفاعل .

ويعتبر الخطأ متوافرا سواء توقع الفاعل نتيجة فعله أو امتناعه وحسب أن في الإمكان اجتنابها أو لم يتوقعها وكان ذلك في استطاعته ، أو من واجبه .

مادة – 27 –

ينتفي العمد إذا وقع الفعل المكون للجريمة بناء على غلط في واقعة تعد عنصرا من عناصرها القانونية أو في ظرف لو تحقق لكان الفعل مباحا .

على أن ذلك لا يمنع من عقاب الفاعل على ما قد يتخلف عن فعله من جريمة غير عمدية أو أية جريمة أخرى .

مادة – 28 –

إذا جهل المجرم وجود ظرف مشدد للعقاب فلا يسأل عنه ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

ولكنه يستفيد من الأسباب التي تحول دون توقيع العقوبة وكذلك الأعذار ولو جهل وجودها .

مادة – 29 –

لا يقبل الاحتجاج بجهل أحكام هذا القانون . ومع ذلك يعتد بالجهل بقاعدة مقررة في قانون آخر متى كانت منصبة على أمر يعد عنصرا في الجريمة .

مادة – 30 –

لا عبرة بالباعث أو الغاية في قيام العمد أو الخطأ إلا في الأحوال التي ينص عليها القانون . ويكون أثرهما في تخفيف العقوبة أو تشديدها طبقا للأحكام الواردة في القانون .

الفصل الخامس 

في موانع المسئولية 

مادة – 31 –

لا مسئولية على من ارتكب الفعل المكون للجريمة من غير إدراك أو اختيار .

مادة – 32 –

لا مسئولية على من لم يجاوز الخامسة عشرة من عمره حين ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة ، وتتبع في شأنه الأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون الأحداث .

مادة – 33 –

إذا كان الشخص وقت ارتكاب الجريمة ناقص الإدراك أو الاختيار بسبب حالة مرضية حكم عليه بعقوبة مخففة طبقا لأحكام المادتين 71 ، 73 أو بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا .



مادة – 34 –

لا مسئولية على الشخص إذا كان فقد الإدراك وقت اقتراف الفعل راجعا إلى حالة سكر أو تخدير ناتجة عن مواد مسكرة أو مخدرة أعطيت له قهرا عنه أو أخذها على غير علم منه ، فإن كان ذلك باختياره وعلمه عوقب كما لو كان الفعل قد وقع منه بغير سكر أو تخدير .

وإذا أوجد المجرم نفسه في حالة السكر أو التخدير عمدا بغية ارتكاب الجريمة التي وقعت منه كان ذلك سببا مشددا للعقوبة .

مادة – 35 –

لا مسئولية على من ارتكب فعلا ألجأته إليه ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو غيره أو ماله أو مال غيره من خطر جسيم محدق لم يتسبب هو فيه عمدا ولم يكن في قدرته منعه بوسيلة أخرى وبشرط أن يكون الفعل متناسبا مع الخطر المراد اتقاؤه .

ولا يعتبر في حالة ضرورة من أوجب عليه القانون مواجهة ذلك الخطر .

الفصل السادس 

في الشروع في الجريمة 

مادة – 36 –

الشروع في الجريمة هو أن يأتي الفاعل بقصد ارتكابها عملا من شأنه أن يؤدي مباشرة إلى اقترافها وذلك إذا لم تتم .

ولا يعد شروعا مجرد العزم على ارتكاب الجريمة أو الأعمال التحضيرية لها أو محاولة ارتكابها .

مادة – 37 –

يعاقب على الشروع في الجنايات بالعقوبات الآتية ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك :- 

السجن المؤبد – إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية الإعدام .

السجن المؤقت – إذا كانت عقوبة الجناية السجن المؤبد .

فإذا كانت عقوبة الجناية هي السجن المؤقت عوقب على الشروع فيها بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر لها أو بالحبس الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاثة أشهر .

مادة – 38 –

لا يعاقب على الشروع في الجنح إلا في الحالات التي ينص عليها القانون .

مادة – 39 –

لا عقاب على من عدل مختارا عن إتمام الجريمة التي شرع في ارتكابها إلا إذا كون سلوكه جريمة أخرى فيعاقب عليها .

مادة – 40 –

إذا كانت جميع الأعمال التي ترمي إلى اقتراف الجريمة قد تمت دون أن تفضى إلى نتيجتها عوقب الفاعل بعقوبة الجريمة التي قصدها .

ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي أن يطبق في هذه الحالة أحكام الشروع ، غير أنه يجب تطبيق هذه الأحكام إذا حال الجاني بإرادته أو بتدخله دون تحقق النتيجة التي كان يقصدها .

مادة – 41 –

إذا استحال تحقق الجريمة التي قصد الفاعل ارتكابها لقصور الوسيلة أو لتخلف الموضوع وجب تطبيق أحكام الشروع .

مادة – 42 –

تسري على الشروع المعاقب عليه الأحكام الخاصة بالعقوبات الفرعية المقررة للجريمة التامة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

الفصل السابع

في المساهمة الجنائية 

مادة – 43 –

يعد فاعلا من يحقق بسلوكه عناصر الجريمة .

ويعد فاعلا بالواسطة من يحمل على ارتكاب الجريمة منفذا غير مسئول .

ويعد فاعلين من يقومون معا بقصد مشترك بالأعمال المنفذة للجريمة أو التي تؤدى مباشرة لارتكابها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 44 –

يعد شريكا في الجريمة :

1 – من حرض على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا التحريض .

2 – من اتفق مع غيره على ارتكابها فوقعت بناء على هذا الاتفاق .

3 – من ساعد الفاعل بأية طريقة على ارتكابها مع علمه بها فوقعت بناء على هذه المساعدة .

مادة – 45 –

من ساهم في الجريمة بوصفه فاعلا أو شريكا يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لها ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

مادة – 46 –

إذا اختلف قصد مساهم في الجريمة أو كيفية علمه بها عن قصد غيره من المساهمين أو عن كيفية علمه عوقب كل منهم بحسب قصده أو كيفية علمه .

مادة – 47 –

يستفيد جميع المساهمين من الظروف المادية المخففة ولو لم يعلموا بها ، ولا يسأل عن الظروف المادية المشددة إلا من علم بها .

مادة – 48 –

لا تأثير للأحوال والظروف الشخصية إلا بالنسبة إلى من توافرت لديه سواء كانت نافية أو مخففة أو مشددة للمسئولية أو مانعة من العقاب .

الباب الثالث 

في العقوبات 

الفصل الأول 

في العقوبات الأصلية 

مادة – 49 –

عقوبات الجناية هي الإعدام والسجن والتجريد المدني الذي تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنين ولا تتجاوز خمس عشرة سنة .

مادة – 50 –

عقوبات الجنحة هي الحبس والغرامة التي يجاوز حدها الأقصى خمسة دنانير والتجريد المدني الذي لا تزيد مدته على ثلاث سنين ولا تقل عن سنة .

مادة – 51 –

كل محكوم عليه بالإعدام يقتل رميا بالرصاص . ولا ينفذ حكم الإعدام إلا بعد موافقة أمير البلاد .

مادة – 52 –

السجن هو بقاء المحكوم عليه مدى الحياة إن كان مؤبدا أو المدة المحكوم بها في أحد السجون المخصصة لهذا الغرض طبقا للقانون .

ولا تقل مدة السجن المؤقت عن ثلاث سنين ولا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

مادة – 53 –

التجريد المدني هو حرمان المحكوم عليه من كل أو بعض الحقوق والمزايا الآتية :-

1 – الحق في تولي الوظائف والخدمات العامة .

2 – الحق في أن يكون ناخبا أو منتخبا في المجالس العامة .

3 – الحق في أن يكون ناخبا أو منتخبا في الهيئات المهنية والنقابية .

4 – الصلاحية لأن يكون عضوا في مجلس إدارة شركة مساهمة أو مديرا لها .

5 – الصلاحية لأن يكون خبيرا .

6 – الصلاحية لأن يكون مديرا أو ناشرا لإحدى الصحف .

7 – الصلاحية لتولي إدارة مدرسة أو معهد علمي .

8 – حمل أوسمة وطنية أو أجنبية .

مادة – 54 –

الحبس هو قضاء المحكوم عليه المدة المحكوم بها في أحد السجون المخصصة لهذا الغرض طبقا للقانون .

ولا يقل حده الأدنى عن عشرة أيام ولا يزيد حده الأقصى على ثلاث سنين ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك .

مادة – 55 –

كل محكوم عليه بعقوبة سالبة للحرية يكلف بأداء الأعمال المقررة في السجن طبقا للقانون ، وذلك مع مراعاة ظروفه وبقصد تقويمه وتأهيله للتآلف الاجتماعي .

مادة – 56 –

عقوبة الغرامة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه أن يدفع للدولة المبلغ المقدر في الحكم .

ولا تنقص الغرامة عن دينار ولا يزيد حدها الأقصى في الجنايات على ألف دينار وفي الجنح على خمسمائة دينار وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالحدود التي بينها القانون لكل جريمة .

ويراعي القاضي في تقدير الغرامة الحالة المالية للمحكوم عليه وله أن يجاوز الحد الأقصى بما لا يزيد على ضعفه إذا رأى محلا لذلك .

مادة – 57 –

إذا حكم على شخصين فأكثر لجريمة واحدة فاعلين كانوا أو شركاء فالغرامات يحكم بها على كل متهم على انفراد .

الفصل الثاني 

في العقوبات الفرعية 

مادة – 58 –

كل حكم صادر بعقوبة الإعدام يستتبع بقوة القانون بطلان كل أعمال التصرف والإدارة التي تصدر عن المحكوم عليه عدا الوصية .

ويعين على أموال المحكوم عليه قيم تتبع في إجراءات تعيينه وتحديد سلطاته الأحكام المعمول بها في شأن القوامة على المحجور عليهم .

مادة – 59 –

الحكم بالسجن يستتبع الحرمان من كل الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة 53 وذلك من يوم الحكم حتى نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها بأي سبب آخر .

ويقع باطلا كل عمل من أعمال التصرف أو الإدارة إذا صدر من المحكوم عليه بالسجن خلال مدة سجنه .

ويعين على أمواله قيم تتبع في إجراءات تعيينه وتحديد سلطاته الأحكام المعمول بها في شأن القوامة على المحجور عليهم .

مادة – 60 –

إذا كان المحكوم عليه موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة ترتب على حرمانه من الحق في تولي الوظائف أو الخدمات العامة عزله منها .

مادة – 61 –

للقاضي عند الحكم بالإدانة في جناية أن يأمر بحرمان المحكوم عليه من حق أو مزية أو أكثر مما نص عليه في المادة 53 وذلك لمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على عشر سنوات تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لأي سبب آخر . وإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هي الحبس امتد الحرمان المقضى به إلى فترة وجود المحكوم عليه بالسجن .

مادة – 62 –

يجوز عند الحكم على موظف عام بالحبس في جريمة من الجرائم التي يشترط أن يكون الجاني فيها موظفا عاما أن يحكم عليه بالعزل مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنين .

مادة – 63 –

في الحالات التي ينص فيها القانون في مواد الجنح على عقوبة التجريد المدني يأمر القاضي عند الحكم بالإدانة بحرمان المحكوم عليه من حق أو مزية مما نص عليه في المادة 53 وذلك من يوم الحكم ولمدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على ثلاث سنين تبدأ من نهاية تنفيذ العقوبة أو انقضائها لأي سبب آخر ما لم ينص على غير ذلك .

وتسري الحدود الواردة في الفقرة السابقة في الحالات التي ينص فيها القانون على عقوبة العزل في مواد الجنح .

مادة – 64 –

يجوز للقاضي إذا حكم بعقوبة لجريمة أن يحكم بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي تحصلت منها أو التي استعملت فيها أو كان من شأنها أن تستعمل فيها .

ويحكم القاضي بمصادرة الأشياء المذكورة مما يعد صنعها أو حيازتها أو إحرازها أو استعمالها أو التعامل فيها جريمة ولو لم تكن مملوكة للمتهم أو لم يكن قد صدر في الدعوى حكم بالإدانة .

وعلى القاضي أن يحكم بمصادرة الأشياء التي جعلت أجرا لارتكاب الجريمة .

وهذا كله بدون إخلال بالحقوق العينية التي للغير الحسن النية .

الفصل الثالث 

في تعدد الأوصاف القانونية وتعدد الجرائم 

مادة – 65 –

إذا انطبق على الواقعة أكثر من وصف قانوني وجب بعد إثبات الأوصاف في الحكم اعتبار وصف الجريمة الأشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون غيرها .



مادة – 66 –

إذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد و كانت مرتبطة ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة و الحكم بالعقوبة المقررة لأشدها , و لا يخل الحكم الوارد بالفقرة السابقة بتنفيذ العقوبات الفرعية لأي من الجرائم المرتبطة

مادة – 67 –

أولا : تتعدد العقوبات المقيدة للحرية و ذلك مع مراعاة أحكام الفقرة الثالثة من هذه المادة . 

ثانيا : إذا تنوعت العقوبات المتعددة وجب تنفيذها على الترتيب الآتي :

أولا : السجن . 

ثانيا : الحبس . 

ثالثا : إذا ارتكب شخص جرائم متعددة قبل الحكم عليه من أجل واحدة منها بحكم نهائي وجب ألا تزيد مدة السجن المؤقت أو السجن و الحبس على عشرين سنة و ألا تزيد مدة الحبس على اثنتي عشرة سنة ما لم تجاوزها عقوبة إحدى الجرائم فتنفذ بمدتها دون غيرها . 

رابعا : تتعدد العقوبات بالغرامة دائما . 

الفصل الرابع

في الأعذار والظروف المخففة 

مادة – 68 –

الأعذار إما أن تكون معفية من العقاب أو مخففة له ، ولا عذر إلا في الأحوال التي يعينها القانون .

مادة – 69 –

العذر المعفى يمنع من الحكم بأية عقوبة أصلية أو فرعية عدا المصادرة .

مادة – 70 –

مع مراعاة الحالات التي نص عليها القانون يعد من الأعذار المخففة كذلك حداثة سن المتهم الذي جاوز الخامسة عشرة ولم يتم الثامنة عشرة ، وارتكاب الجريمة لبواعث أو غايات شريفة أو بناء على استفزاز خطير صدر من المجني عليه بغير حق .

مادة – 71 –

إذا توافر عذر مخفف في جناية عقوبتها الإعدام نزلت العقوبة إلى السجن المؤقت أو الحبس لمدة سنة على الأقل ، فإن كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت نزلت إلى عقوبة الجنحة وذلك ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه .

مادة – 72 –

إذا توافر في الجناية ظرف رأى القاضي أنه يدعو إلى الرأفة بالمتهم وجب تخفيض العقوبة . فإذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجناية هي الإعدام جاز إنزالها إلى السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت وإن كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤبد جاز إنزالها إلى السجن المؤقت أو الحبس الذي لا يقل عن ستة أشهر ، وإن كانت عقوبتها السجن المؤقت لا يحكم القاضي بالحد الأقصى للعقوبة ويجوز له إنزالها إلى الحبس الذي لا يقل عن ثلاثة أشهر .

مادة – 73 –

إذا توافر في الجنحة عذر كان التخفيف على الوجه الآتي :-

إذا كان للعقوبة حد أدنى خاص فلا يتقيد به القاضي في تقدير العقوبة .

وإذا كانت العقوبة حبسا وغرامة معا حكم القاضي بإحدى العقوبتين فقط .

وإذا كانت العقوبة حبسا غير مقيد بحد أدنى خاص جاز للقاضي الحكم بالغرامة بدلا منه .

مادة – 74 –

إذا توافر في الجنحة ظرف مخفف جاز للقاضي تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة .

الفصل الخامس 

في الظروف المشددة 

مادة – 75 –

مع مراعاة الأحوال التي يبين فيها القانون أسبابا خاصة للتشديد يعتبر من الظروف المشددة ما يأتي :-

1 – ارتكاب الجريمة لبواعث دنيئة .

2 – ارتكاب الجريمة بانتهاز فرصة عجز المجني عليه عن المقاومة وفي ظروف لا تمكن الغير من الدفاع عنه .

3 – اتخاذ طرق وحشية لارتكاب الجريمة أو التمثيل بالمجني عليه .

4 – وقوع الجريمة من موظف عام أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأدية وظيفته ما لم يقرر القانون عقابا خاصا اعتبارا لصفته .

مادة – 76 –

عند توافر ظرف من الظروف المشددة في الجريمة يجوز توقيع العقوبة على الوجه الآتي :

إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة أصلا للجريمة هي الغرامة ضوعف حدها الأقصى أو قضي بالحبس بدلا منها .

فإذا كانت الحبس ضوعف الحد الأقصى .

وإذا كانت السجن الذي يقل حده الأقصى عن خمس عشرة سنة وصل إلى هذا الحد فإن كانت السجن المؤقت وصل إلى السجن المؤبد .

مادة – 77 –

إذا اجتمعت ظروف مشددة مع أعذار أو ظروف مخففة في جريمة واحدة كان تطبيقها على الترتيب الآتي : -

الظروف المشددة .

الأعذار المخففة .

الظروف المخففة .

ومع ذلك فللقاضي إذا تفاوتت الأعذار والظروف المتعارضة في أثرها ، أن يغلب أقواها تحقيقا للعدالة .

مادة – 78 –

يعتبر عائدا :

أولا : من حكم عليه بحكم نهائي بعقوبة جنائية ثم ارتكب جريمة بعد ذلك .

ثانيا : من حكم عليه بحكم نهائي بالحبس مدة ستة أشهر أو أكثر ثم ارتكب جنحة قبل مضي خمس سنين من تاريخ انقضاء هذه العقوبة أو من تاريخ سقوطها بالتقادم .

ولا تقوم حالة العود إلا في نطاق الجرائم المتحدة من حيث العمد والخطأ .

ويعتبر العود ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 79 –

إذا سبق الحكم على العائد بعقوبتين سالبتين للحرية كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو بثلاث عقوبات سالبة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة أو أكثر وذلك في سرقة أو احتيال أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو إخفاء أشياء متحصلة من هذه الجرائم أو في شروع فيها ثم ارتكب جنحة مما ذكر أو شروعا معاقبا عليه فيها وذلك بعد الحكم عليه بآخر تلك العقوبات فللقاضي أن يحكم عليه بالسجن المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين بدلا من تطبيق أحكام المادة السابقة .

مادة – 80 –

للقاضي أن يحكم بمقتضى نص المادة السابقة على العائد الذي سبق الحكم عليه لارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 410 ، 411 ، 412 بعقوبتين سالبتين للحرية كلتاهما لمدة سنة على الأقل أو بثلاث عقوبات سالبة للحرية إحداها على الأقل لمدة سنة أو أكثر ثم ارتكب جنحة مما ذكر في المواد السابقة بعد الحكم عليه بآخر تلك العقوبات .

الفصل السادس 

في وقف تنفيذ العقوبة 

مادة – 81 –

للقاضي عند الحكم في جريمة بالغرامة أو الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أن يأمر بوقف تنفيذ العقوبة إذا تبين من أخلاق المحكوم عليه أو ماضيه أو ظروف جريمته أو سنه ما يحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى ارتكاب جريمة جديدة . ويجب أن يبين في الحكم أسباب وقف التنفيذ .

وللقاضي أن يجعل وقف التنفيذ شاملا أية عقوبة فرعية عدا المصادرة .

مادة – 82 –

للقاضي عند الأمر بوقف التنفيذ أن يلزم المحكوم عليه بتقديم التعويض المحكوم به كله أو بعضه لمن أصابه ضرر من الجريمة وذلك خلال أجل يحدد في الحكم .

مادة – 83 –

يكون وقف تنفيذ العقوبة لمدة ثلاث سنين من التاريخ الذي يصبح فيه الحكم نهائيا .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 84 –

يجوز الحكم بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ في أية حالة من الحالات الآتية :-

أولا : إذا لم يقم المحكوم عليه بتنيفيذ التزامه المبين بالمادة 82 .

ثانيا : إذا ارتكب المحكوم عليه خلال فترة التجربة المحددة في المادة السابقة جريمة عمدية قضي عليه من أجلها بعقوبة سالبة للحرية لأكثر من شهرين سواء صدر الحكم بالإدانة أثناء هذه الفترة أو صدر بعد انقضائها بشرط أن تكون الدعوى قد حركت خلالها .

ثالثا : إذا ظهر خلال فترة التجربة صدور حكم مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة ولم تكن المحكمة قد علمت به .

ويصدر الحكم بالإلغاء بناء على طلب الادعاء العام من المحكمة التي أمرت بوقف التنفيذ أو التي يثبت أمامها سبب الإلغاء وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بدرجات التقاضي .

مادة – 85 –

يترتب على الحكم بالإلغاء تنفيذ العقوبة التي كان قد قضى بوقف تنفيذها .

مادة – 86 –

إذا انقضت فترة التجربة دون أن يتوافر سبب من أسباب إلغاء وقف التنفيذ اعتبر الحكم كأن لم يكن .

الفصل السابع 

في المرض العقلي والنفسي 

مادة – 87 –

إذا وقع الفعل المكون للجريمة من شخص تحت تأثير حالة جنون أو اختلال عقلي أو ضعف عقلي أو نفسي جسيم أفقده القدرة على التحكم في تصرفاته بصفة مطلقة حكم القاضي بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا .

مادة – 88 –

يتخذ التدبير المبين في المادة السابقة وفقا للأوضاع المقررة في القانون بالنسبة إلى من يصاب بجنون أو بحالة اختلال عقلي أو ضعف عقلي أو نفسي جسيم أثناء التحقيق أو بعد صدور الحكم .

الباب الرابع 

في العفو 

مادة – 89 –

العفو الشامل يصدر بقانون ويترتب عليه منع السير في الدعوى أو محو حكم الإدانة الصادر فيها ولا أثر له على ما سبق تنفيذه من العقوبات .

ولا يمس العفو الشامل بحقوق الغير .

مادة – 90 –

العفو الخاص يصدر بمرسوم من أمير البلاد ويتضمن إسقاط العقوبة كلها أو بعضها أو إبدالها بعقوبة أخف منها قانونا .

ولا يترتب عليه سقوط العقوبات الفرعية أو الآثار الجنائية ما لم ينص مرسوم العفو على خلاف ذلك .

مادة – 91 –

سقوط العقوبة بالعفو الخاص يعتبر في حكم تنفيذها .

الباب الخامس 

أحكام خاصة بالجرائم التي تقع 

بطريق العلانية 

مادة – 92 –

تعد طرقا للعلانية في حكم هذا القانون :-

1 – الأعمال أو الإشارات أو الحركات إذا وقعت في طريق عام أو في محفل عام أو في مكان مباح أو مطروق أو معرض لأنظار الجمهور أو إذا وقعت بحيث يستطيع رؤيتها من كان في مثل هذا المكان أو إذا نقلت إليه بطريقة من الطرق الآلية .

2 – القول أو الصياح إذا حصل الجهر به أو ترديده في مكان مما ذكر أو إذا حصل الجهر به أو ترديده بحيث يستطيع سماعه من كان في مثل هذا المكان أو إذا أذيع بطريق من الطرق الآلية بحيث يسمعه من لا دخل له في استخدامها .

3 – الكتابة والرسوم والصور والشارات والأفلام وغيرها من طرق التعبير إذا عرضت في مكان مما ذكر ، أو إذا وزعت بغير تمييز أو بيعت إلى عدد من الناس أو عرضت عليهم للبيع وذلك في أي مكان .

مادة – 93 –

مع عدم الإخلال بالمسئولية الجنائية بالنسبة لمؤلف الكتابة أو واضع الرسم أو غير ذلك من طرق التعبير يعاقب رئيس تحرير الصحيفة أو المحرر المسئول عن القسم الذي حصل فيه النشر إذا لم يكن ثمة رئيس للتحرير بصفته فاعلا للجرائم التي ارتكبت بواسطة صحيفته ، ومع ذلك فلا مسئولية عليه إذا قام في أثناء التحقيق الابتدائي بإثبات أن النشر حصل بدون علمه وقدم كل ما لديه من المعلومات أو الأوراق للمساعدة على معرفة الناشر الفعلي أو بالإرشاد عن مرتكب الجريمة وقدم كل ما لديه من المعلومات أو الأوراق لإثبات مسئوليته أو بإثبات أنه لو لم يقم بالنشر لعرض نفسه لفقد وظيفته في الصحيفة أو لضرر جسيم آخر .

مادة – 94 –

في الأحوال التي تكون فيها الكتابة أو الرسم أو طرق التعبير الأخرى التي استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة قد نشرت خارج البلاد ، وفي جميع الأحوال التي لا يمكن فيها معرفة مرتكب الجريمة يعاقب المستوردون والطابعون بصفتهم فاعلين ، فإن تعذر ذلك فالبائعون والموزعون والملصقون ، وذلك ما لم يظهر من ظروف الدعوى أنه لم يكن في وسعهم معرفة مشتملات الكتابة أو الرسم أو طرق التعبير الأخرى .

مادة – 95 –

لا يقبل من أحد للإفلات من المسئولية الجنائية في الجرائم التي تقع بطريق النشر أن يتخذ لنفسه مبررا من أن الكتابة أو الرسم أو طرق التعبير الأخرى إنما نقلت أو ترجمت عن نشرات صدرت في داخل الدولة أو في الخارج أو أنها لم تزد على ترديد إشاعات أو روايات عن الغير .



مادة – 96 –

إذا ارتكبت جناية أو جنحة بإحدى طرق العلانية جاز للادعاء العام أن يأمر بضبط كل الكتابات والرسوم وغيرها من طرق التعبير مما يكون قد أعد للبيع أو التوزيع أو العرض أو ما يكون قد بيع أو وزع أو عرض فعلا ، وكذلك الأصول والألواح والأحجار والأشرطة والأفلام وما في حكمها . وعلى الادعاء العام أن يعرض الأمر فورا على رئيس المحكمة الكبرى أو من يقوم مقامه حال غيابه للنظر في إقراره أو إلغائه في الحال ولصاحب الشأن كذلك أن يقدم لرئيس المحكمة طلبا للفصل في الأمر .

وعند صدور حكم بالإدانة في موضوع الدعوى يؤمر فيه بمصادرة الأشياء التي ضبطت أو التي صدر أمر بضبطها طبقا للفقرة السابقة .

مادة – 97 –

للمحكمة أن تأمر بنشر ملخص الحكم أو منطوقه الصادر بالإدانة في جريمة ارتكبت بإحدى طرق العلانية في صحيفة أو أكثر على نفقة المحكوم عليه .

فإذا كانت الجريمة قد ارتكبت بطريق النشر في صحيفة من الصحف أمرت المحكمة إذا طلب الادعاء العام أو المجني عليه نشر الحكم الصادر بالإدانة خلال أجل يحدده القاضي في الموضع نفسه من الصحيفة التي تم فيها النشر فإن لم ينفذ أمرها حكم على رئيس التحرير أو المسئول عن النشر بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار . ويجوز تعطيل الصحيفة طبقا للمادة التالية .

مادة – 98 –

إذا صدر حكم الإدانة في جريمة ارتكبت بواسطة صحيفة من الصحف جاز للقاضي أن يأمر بتعطيل الصحيفة مدة لا تجاوز ستة أشهر .

الباب السادس 

المخالفات 

مادة – 99 –

يعد مخالفة كل فعل أو امتناع يتقرر له جزاء مما نص عليه في المادة 103 ، وذلك بمقتضى قانون أو مرسوم أميري أو قرار وزاري أو قرار من الهيئة البلدية .

مادة – 100 –

لا يستفيد المخالف من قانون أو قرار أصلح له يصدر بعد وقوع المخالفة ما لم ينص فيه على خلاف ذلك .

مادة – 101 –

تسري على المخالفات النصوص المتعلقة بأسباب الإباحة والسببية وموانع المسئولية المنصوص عليها في الباب الثاني .

مادة – 102 –

يسأل الشخص عن المخالفة سواء ارتكبها عمدا أو خطأ إلا إذا اشترط العمد صراحة .

مادة – 103 –

جزاء المخالفات هو الغرامة التي لا تقل عن دينار ولا تزيد على خمسة دنانير .

مادة – 104 –

يسري حكم المادة 64 على المخالفات التي يقرر لها القانون عقوبة المصادرة .

مادة – 105 –

العقوبات الفرعية التي يجوز تقريرها للمخالفات هي :

1 – سحب ترخيص القيادة على ألا تقل مدته عن شهر ولا تجاوز ثلاثة شهور .

2 – المصادرة .

3 – إغلاق المحل على ألا تقل مدته عن أسبوع ولا تزيد على شهر .

وعند مخالفة أحكام عقوبة سحب ترخيص القيادة أو إغلاق المحل يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بإطالة مدة هذه العقوبة الفرعية إلى مدة لا تزيد على المدة المحكوم بها .

الباب السابع 

أحكام تكميلية 

مادة – 106 –

يقصد بالمواطن في حكم هذا القانون من يتمتع بالجنسية البحرينية ويعتبر في حكم المواطن من لا جنسية له إذا كان مقيما في إقليم دولة البحرين .

مادة – 107 –

يقصد بالموظف العام في حكم هذا القانون :

1 – القائمون بأعباء السلطة العامة والعاملون في وزارات الحكومة ومصالحها ووحدات الإدارة المحلية .

2 – أفراد القوات المسلحة .

3 – أعضاء المجالس والوحدات التي لها صفة نيابية عامة سواء كانوا منتخبين أو معينين .

4 – كل من فوضته إحدى السلطات العامة في القيام بعمل معين وذلك في حدود العمل المندوب له .

5 – رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة .

6 - رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الإدارة والمديرون وسائر العاملين في الوحدات التابعة للهيئات والمؤسسات العامة .

ويستوي أن تكون الوظيفة أو الخدمة دائمة أو مؤقتة بأجر أو بغير أجر طواعية أو جبرا . ولا يحول انتهاء الوظيفة أو الخدمة دون تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون متى وقع العمل أثناء توافر الصفة .

مادة – 108 –

يعد مكلفا بخدمة عامة في حكم هذا القانون كل من لا يدخل في الفئات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة ويقوم بأداء عمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة بناء على تكليف صادر إليه من موظف عام يملك هذا التكليف بمقتضى القوانين أو النظم المقررة وذلك بالنسبة للعمل المكلف به .

مادة – 109 –

لا يمس العمل بأحكام هذا القانون بأية حال بالحقوق الشخصية المقررة في الشريعة الإسلامية الغراء . 

كما لا يمس بما قد يكون للخصوم أو للغير من حقوق مدنية .

مادة – 110 –

تحسب جميع المدد المبينة في هذا القانون بالتقويم الميلادي .

مادة – 111 –

تسري أحكام هذا القسم على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في القوانين الخاصة إلا إذا وجد فيها نص يخالف ذلك .

القسم الخاص

الباب الأول 

الفصل الأول 

في الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الخارجي 

مادة – 112 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من ارتكب عمدا فعلا يؤدي إلى المساس باستقلال البلاد أو وحدتها أو سلامة أراضيها .

مادة – 113 –

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من رفع السلاح على دولة البحرين ، ويعاقب بهذه العقوبة كل من التحق بأي وجه آخر بالقوات المسلحة لدولة في حالة حرب مع دولة البحرين ، أو بقوة مسلحة لجماعة مقاتلة ليست لها صفة المحاربين .

مادة – 114 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من تدخل لمصلحة العدو في تدبير لزعزعة إخلاص القوات المسلحة أو إضعاف روحها أو روح الشعب المعنوية أو قوة المقاومة عنده .

مادة – 115 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من حرض الجند في زمن الحرب على الانخراط في خدمة دولة أجنبية أو سهل لهم ذلك .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من تدخل عمدا بأية كيفية كانت في جمع جند أو رجال أو أموال أو مؤن أو عتاد أو تدبير شيئ من ذلك لمصلحة دولة في حالة حرب مع دولة البحرين أو لمصلحة جماعة مقاتلة ليست لها صفة المحاربين .

مادة – 116 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من سهل للعدو دخول إقليم الدولة أو سلمه مدنا أو حصونا أو منشآت أو مواقع أو موانئ أو مخازن أو مصانع أو سفنا أو طائرات أو وسائل مواصلات أو أسلحة أو ذخائر أو مهمات حربية أو مؤنا أو أغذية أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع أو مما يستعمل في ذلك أو خدمة بأن نقل إليه أخبارا أو كان له مرشدا .

مادة – 117 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من أعان العدو عمدا بأية وسيلة أخرى لم تذكر في المواد السابقة .

ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أدى لقوات العدو خدمة ما ، للحصول على منفعة أو فائدة أو وعد بها لنفسه أو لشخص عينه لذلك سواء كان ذلك بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر وسواء كانت المنفعة أو الفائدة مادية أو غير مادية .

مادة – 118 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أخل عمدا في زمن الحرب بتنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات التي يفرضها عليه عقد مقاولة أو نقل أو توريد أو التزام أو أشغال عامة ارتبط به مع الحكومة أو لإحدى الهيئات التي ورد ذكرها بالفقرات الأولى والخامسة والسادسة من المادة 107 لحاجات القوات المسلحة أو للحاجات الضرورية للمدنيين .

ويعاقب بالسجن المؤقت من ارتكب في زمن الحرب غشا في تنفيذ عقد من العقود الواردة بالفقرة السابقة ، وإذا وقع الإخلال أو الغش بقصد الإضرار بالدفاع عن الدولة أو بعمليات القوات المسلحة كانت العقوبة الإعدام .

وتسري الأحكام السابقة حسب الأحوال على المتعاقدين من الباطن والوكلاء والوسطاء إذا كان الإخلال أو الغش في التنفيذ راجعا إلى فعلهم .

مادة – 119 –

إذا وقع الإخلال في تنفيذ كل أو بعض الالتزامات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة بسبب إهمال أو تقصير كانت العقوبة الحبس والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 120 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من قدم سكنا أو طعاما أو لباسا أو غير ذلك من المساعدة لجندي من جنود العدو المكلفين بالاستكشاف أو ساعده على الهرب وهو على بينة من أمره .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من سهل فرار أسير حرب أو أحد رعايا العدو المعتقلين .

مادة – 121 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من سعي لدى دولة أجنبية معادية أو تخابر معها أو مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها لمعاونتها في عملياتها الحربية أو للإضرار بالعمليات الحربية لدولة البحرين .

مادة – 122 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو تخابر معها أو مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها للقيام بأعمال عدائية ضد دولة البحرين .

مادة – 123 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن السلم وبالسجن إذا وقعت في زمن الحرب :- 

1 – من سعى لدى دولة أجنبية أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها أو تخابر معها أو معه وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمركز الدولة الحربي أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي .

2 – من أتلف عمدا أو أخفى أو اختلس أو زور أوراقا أو وثائق وهو يعلم أنها تتعلق بأمن الدولة أو بأية مصلحة قومية أخرى .

فإذا وقعت الجريمة بقصد الإضرار بمركز البلاد الحربي أو السياسي أو الاقتصادي أو بقصد الإضرار بمصلحة قومية لها أو إذا وقعت الجريمة من مكلف بخدمة عامة اعتبر ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 124 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل شخص كلف بالمفاوضة مع حكومة أجنبية أو منظمة دولية في شأن من شئون الدولة فأجراها عمدا ضد مصلحتها .

مادة – 125 –

من طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره أية عطية أو مزية أو وعدا بشيئ من ذلك ولو بالواسطة من دولة أجنبية أو من أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها وذلك بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية للبلاد يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تزيد على ما طلب أو قبل أو وعد به وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد والغرامة التي لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تزيد على ما طلب أو قبل أو وعد به إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة أو إذا ارتكب الجريمة زمن الحرب .

ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة من أعطى أو وعد أو عرض شيئا مما ذكر بقصد ارتكاب عمل ضار بمصلحة قومية للبلاد دون أن يقبل منه عرضه .

وإذا كان الطلب أو القبول أو الوعد أو العرض أو التوسط كتابة فإن الجريمة تتم بمجرد إصدار المكتوب .

مادة – 126 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من سلم أو أفشى على أي وجه وبأية وسيلة إلى دولة أجنبية أو إلى أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها سرا من أسرار الدفاع أو توصل بأية طريقة إلى الحصول على سر من هذه الأسرار بقصد تسليمه أو إفشائه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها .

وكذلك من أتلف لمصلحة دولة أجنبية شيئا يعتبر سرا من أسرار الدفاع أو جعله غير صالح لأن ينتفع به .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 127 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أفشى سرا من أسرار الدفاع ائتمن عليه .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .



مادة – 128 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر ولا تزيد على خمس سنين :

1 – من حصل بأية وسيلة غير مشروعة على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد ولم يقصد تسليمه أو إفشاءه لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها .

2 – من أذاع عمدا بأية طريقة سرا من أسرار الدفاع .

3 – من نظم أو استعمل أية وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال بقصد الحصول على سر من أسرار الدفاع عن البلاد أو تسليمه أو إذاعته .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .

مادة – 129 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من أتلف أو عيب أو عطل عمدا أسلحة أو سفنا أو طائرات أو مهمات أو منشآت أو وسائل مواصلات أو مرافق عامة أو ذخائر أو مؤنا أو أدوية أو غير ذلك مما أعد للدفاع عن الدولة أو مما يستعمل في ذلك .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل من أساء عمدا صنعها أو إصلاحها وكل من أتى عمدا عملا من شأنه أن يجعلها غير صالحة ولو مؤقتا للانتفاع بها فيما أعدت له أو أن ينشأ عنها ضرر .

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .

مادة – 130 –

من قام بالذات أو بالواسطة في زمن الحرب بتصدير بضائع أو منتجات أو غيرها من المواد من دولة البحرين إلى بلد معاد أو باستيراد شيئ منها سواء كان ذلك مباشرة أو عن طريق بلد آخر يعاقب بالسجن وبغرامة لا تجاوز ضعف قيمة الأشياء المصدرة أو المستوردة على ألا تقل عن ألف دينار ، ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة ، فإن لم تضبط ، يحكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمة هذه الأشياء .

مادة – 131 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تقل عن ألف دينار ولا تجاوز عشرة آلاف دينار من باشر بالذات أو بالواسطة في زمن الحرب عملا من الأعمال التجارية التي لم تذكر في المادة السابقة مع رعايا بلد معاد أو مع وكلاء هذا البلد أو مندوبيه أو ممثليه أيا كانت إقامتهم أو مع هيئة أو فرد مقيم فيها . ويحكم بمصادرة الأشياء محل الجريمة ، فإن لم تضبط يحكم على الجاني بغرامة إضافية تعادل ضعف قيمة هذه الأشياء. 

ولا يطبق هذا الحكم على الأجنبي الذي ارتكب الجريمة في الخارج إلا إذا وجد بعد ذلك في إقليم دولة البحرين .

مادة – 132 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من قام بغير إذن من الحكومة بجمع الجند أو قام بعمل عدائي آخر ضد دولة أجنبية من شأنه تعريض دولة البحرين لخطر الحرب أو قطع العلاقات السياسية .

فإذا ترتب على الفعل وقوع الحرب أو قطع العلاقات السياسية عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 133 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أذاع عمدا في زمن الحرب أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو عمد إلى دعاية مثيرة وكان من شأن ذلك إلحاق الضرر بالاستعدادات الحربية للدفاع عن دولة البحرين أو بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة أو أثار الفزع بين الناس أو إضعاف الجلد في الأمة .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة التخابر مع دولة أجنبية .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجريمة نتيجة للتخابر مع دولة معادية .

مادة – 134 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مواطن أذاع عمدا في الخارج أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة حول الأوضاع الداخلية للدولة وكان من شأن ذلك إضعاف الثقة المالية بالدولة أو النيل من هيبتها أو اعتبارها ، أو باشر بأية طريقة كانت نشاطا من شأنه الإضرار بالمصالح القومية .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .

مادة 134 مكرر:

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل مواطن أيا كانت صفته حضر بغير ترخيص من الحكومة أي مؤتمر أو اجتماع عام أو ندوة عامة عقدت في الخارج أو شارك بأية صورة في اعمالها بغرض بحث الأوضاع السياسية أو الاجتماعية أو الاقتصادية في دولة البحرين أو في غيرها من الدول وكان من شأن ذلك أضعاف الثقة المالية بدولة البحرين أو النيل من هيبتها أو اعتبارها أو الاساءة إلى العلاقات السياسية بينها وبين تلك الدول.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا اتصل في الخارج ويغير ترخيص من الحكومة بممثلي أو مندوبي أية دولة اجنبية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو جمعية أو اتحاذ أو نقابة أو رابطة بغرض بحث شئ مما ذكر في الفقرة السابقة.



مادة – 135 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :-

1 – من طار فوق مناطق من إقليم الدولة على خلاف الحظر الصادر في شأنها من السلطة المختصة .

2 – من قام بأخذ صور أو رسوم أو خرائط لمواضع أو أماكن على خلاف الحظر الصادر من السلطة المختصة .

3 – من دخل حصنا أو إحدى منشآت الدفاع أو معسكرا أو مكانا خيمت أو استقرت فيه قوات مسلحة أو سفينة حربية أو تجارية أو طائرة أو سيارة حربية أو أي محل حربي أو محلا أو مصنعا يباشر فيه عمل لمصلحة الدفاع عن الوطن ويكون الجمهور ممنوعا من دخوله .

4 – من أقام أو وجد في المواضع والأماكن التي حظرت السلطات العسكرية الإقامة أو الوجود فيها .

فإذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب أو باستعمال وسيلة من وسائل الخداع أو الغش أو التخفي أو إخفاء الشخصية أو الجنسية أو المهنة أو الصفة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنين والغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين . وفي حالة اجتماع هذين الظرفين تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات .

ويعاقب على الشروع في ارتكاب هذه الجرائم بالعقوبة المقررة لها .

مادة – 136 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تقل عن مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نشر أو أذاع أو سلم لدولة أجنبية أو لأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها بأية صورة وبأية وسيلة كانت أخبارا أو معلومات أو أشياء أو مكاتبات أو وثائق أو خرائط أو رسوما أو صورا أو غير ذلك مما يكون خاصا بالمصالح الحكومية أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة ( 107 ) وكان محظورا من الجهة المختصة نشره أو إذاعته .

مادة – 137 –

يعاقب باعتباره شريكا في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل :-

1 – من كان عالما بنيات المجرم وقدم إليه إعانة أو وسيلة للتعيش أو السكن أو مأوى أو مكانا للاجتماع أو غير ذلك من المساعدات ، وكذلك كل من حمل رسائله أو سهل له البحث عن موضوع الجريمة أو إخفائه أو نقله أو إبلاغه .

2 – من أخفى أشياء استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب الجريمة أو تحصلت منها وهو عالم بذلك .

3 – من أتلف أو اختلس أو أخفى أو غير عمدا مستندا من شأنه تسهيل كشف الجريمة وأدلتها أو عقاب مرتكيبها .

ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني أو أصوله أو فروعه .

ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقارب الجاني وأصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة إذا لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص آخر في القانون .

مادة – 138 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد من 112 إلى 117 ومن 121 إلى 126 والمادة 129 ولم يترتب على التحريض أثر .

مادة – 139 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من ساهم في اتفاق كان الغرض منه ارتكاب جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد المشار إليها في المادة السابقة أو اتخاذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود منه .

ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من حرض على الاتفاق أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته . ومع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة معينة أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود وكانت عقوبتها أخف مما نصت عليه الفقرتان السابقتان فلا توقع عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة .

ويعاقب بالحبس من دعا آخر إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل ولم تقبل دعوته .

ويعفى من العقوبات المقررة في الفقرات الثلاث الأولى من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بقيام الاتفاق وبمن ساهموا فيه قبل الشروع في ارتكاب أية جناية من الجنايات المتفق عليها .

مادة – 140 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من سهل بإهماله أو بتقصيره ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد المشار إليها في المادة 138 .

فإذا وقع ذلك في زمن الحرب أو من موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة جاز الحكم بما لا يزيد على ضعف الحد الأقصى المقرر للعقوبة المذكورة .

مادة – 141 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من علم بارتكاب جناية منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ولم يبلغ أمرها إلى السلطات العامة . 

ويضاعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن الحرب .

ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني ولا على أصوله أو فروعه ، ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقاربه وأصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة ما لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص آخر في القانون .

مادة – 142 –

يجوز الحكم بالإعدام في الجنايات الواردة في هذا الفصل متى قصد الجاني منها إعانة العدو أو الإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شأنها تحقيق الغرض المذكور .



مادة – 143 –

للقاضي في الجنايات الواردة في هذا الفصل ، عدا ما نص عليه في المواد 125 و 130 و 131 أن يحكم فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة لها بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف دينار .

مادة – 144 –

إذا تعدد المساهمون في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وبادر أحدهم بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن وقوع الجريمة قبل البدء في التحقيق عد ذلك عذرا مخففا ويجوز إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك .

ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة للجاني الذي يمكن السلطات أثناء التحقيق من القبض على مرتكبي الجريمة الآخرين .

مادة – 145 –

يعتبر سرا من أسرار الدفاع :

1 – المعلومات الحربية والسياسية والاقتصادية والصناعية التي لا يعلمها بحكم طبيعتها إلا الأشخاص الذين لهم صفة في ذلك والتي تقضي مصلحة الدفاع عن الدولة أن تبقى سرا على من عداهم .

2 – المكاتبات والمحررات والوثائق والرسوم والخرائط والتصميمات وغيرها من الأشياء التي قد يؤدي كشفها إلى إفشاء معلومات مما أشير إليه في الفقرة السابقة والتي تقضي مصلحة الدفاع عن الدولة أن تبقى سرا على غير من يناط بهم حفظها أو استعمالها .

3 – الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالقوات المسلحة وتشكيلاتها وتحركاتها وعتادها وتموينها وأفرادها وغير ذلك مما له مساس بالشئون العسكرية والخطط الحربية ما لم يكن قد صدر إذن كتابي من القائد العام لقوة دفاع الدولة أو ممن ينيبه بنشره أو إذاعته .

4 – الأخبار والمعلومات المتعلقة بالتدابير والإجراءات التي تتخذ لكشف الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وضبط الجناة ، وكذلك الأخبار والمعلومات الخاصة بسير التحقيق والمحاكمة إذا حظرت سلطة التحقيق أو المحكمة المختصة إذاعتها .

مادة – 146 –

في تطبيق أحكام هذا الفصل : 

1 – يعتبر الشخص موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة ولو لم يحصل على الأوراق أو الوثائق أو الأسرار أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو خدمته أو بسببها وكذلك من زالت عنه الصفة قبل ارتكاب الجريمة سواء كان قد حصل على الأوراق أو الوثائق أو الأسرار أثناء قيام الصفة أو بعد انتهائها .

2 – تعتبر حالة قطع العلاقات السياسية في حكم حالة الحرب .

3 – تعتبر من زمن الحرب الفترة التي يحدق فيها خطر الحرب متى انتهت فعلا بوقوع الحرب .

4 – تعتبر في حكم الدول الجماعات السياسية التي لم تعترف لها البحرين بصفة الدولة وكانت تعامل معاملة المحاربين .

الفصل الثاني

في الجرائم الماسة بأمن الدولة الداخلي 

مادة – 147 –

يعاقب بالإعدام كل من اعتدى على حياة أمير البلاد أو على حريته . ويعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المؤبد كل من اعتدى على الأمير اعتداء لا يهدد حياته .

ويحكم بتلك العقوبات نفسها إذا كان الاعتداء على ولي العهد .

مادة – 148 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد كل من حاول بالقوة قلب أو تغيير دستور الدولة أو نظامها الأميري أو شكل الحكومة أو الاستيلاء على الحكم . 

فإذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة سعي أو تخابر مع دولة أجنبية مع أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها وقعت من عصابة مسلحة , فيعاقب بالإعدام من سعي أو تخابر أو من ألف العصابة و كذلك من تولى زعامتها أو تولى فيها قيادة ما. 

مادة – 149 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من حاول بالقوة احتلال أحد المباني العامة أو المخصصة لمصالح حكومية أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في الفقرات الأولى و الخامسة و السادسة من المادة 107 .

فإذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة سعي أو تخابر مع دولة أجنبية أو أحد ممن يعملون لمصلحتها وقعت من عصابة مسلحة فيعاقب بالإعدام من سعى أو تخابر أو من ألف العصابة و كذلك من تولى زعامتها أو تولى فيها قيادة ما .

مادة – 150 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من تولى قيادة فرقة أو قسم من الجيش أو سفينة حربية أو طائرة حربية أو نقطة عسكرية أو ميناء أو مدينة بغير تكليف الحكومة أو بغير سبب مشروع .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من استمر رغم الأمر الصادر له من الحكومة في قيادة عسكرية أيا كانت ، وكل رئيس قوة عسكرية استبقاها بعد صدور أمر الحكومة بتسريحها .

مادة – 151 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل شخص له حق الأمر في أفراد القوات المسلحة أو الشرطة طلب إليهم أو كلفهم العمل على تعطيل أوامر الحكومة إذا كان ذلك لغرض غير مشروع .

فإذا ترتب على الجريمة تعطيل تنفيذ أوامر الحكومة كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد ، أما من دونه من رؤساء العساكر أو قادتهم الذين أطاعوه فيعاقبون بالسجن .

مادة – 152 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من ألف عصابة هاجمت طائفة من السكان أو قاومت بالسلاح رجال السلطة العامة لمنع تنفيذ القوانين ، وكذلك من تولى زعامة عصابة من هذا القبيل أو تولى فيها قيادة ما .

أما من انضم إلى تلك العصابة ولم يساهم في تأليفها ولم يتقلد فيها قيادة فيعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت .

مادة – 153 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من قلد نفسه رئاسة عصابة حاملة للسلاح أو تولى فيها قيادة ما أو أدار حركتها أو نظمها وكان ذلك بقصد اغتصاب أو نهب الأراضي أو الأموال المملوكة للحكومة أو لجماعة من الناس أو مقاومة القوة العسكرية المكلفة بمطاردة مرتكبي هذه الجنايات .

ويعاقب من عدا هؤلاء من أفراد العصابة بالسجن .

مادة – 154 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من أعطى العصابة المذكورة في المادة السابقة أو جلب إليها أسلحة أو مهمات أو آلات تستعين بها على تحقيق غرضها وهو يعلم ذلك ، أو بعث إليها بالمؤن أو جمع لها أموالا أو دخل في مخابرات إجرامية بأية كيفية كانت مع رؤساء تلك العصابة أو مديريها ، وكذلك من قدم لهم مساكن أو محلات يأوون إليها أو يجتمعون فيها وهو يعلم غايتهم وصفتهم .

مادة – 155 –

يعاقب بالحبس من أتلف عمدا مباني أو أملاكا عامة أو مخصصة لمصالح حكومية أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في الفقرات الأولى والخامسة والسادسة من المادة 107 ، وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو أعمال ذات منفعة عامة أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت إذا وقعت الجريمة في زمن هياج أو فتنة أو بقصد إحداث الرعب بين الناس أو إشاعة الفوضى .

وإذا نجم عن الجريمة موت شخص كانت العقوبة السجن في الحالة الأولى والسجن المؤبد في الحالة الثانية والإعدام في الحالة الثالثة .

ويسري حكم هذه المادة على هدم أو إتلاف المنشآت والوحدات الصحية المتنقلة أو المواد أو الأدوات الموجودة فيها أو تعطيل شئ منها أو جعله غير صالح للاستعمال .

ويحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال بدفع قيمة الشئ الذي أتلفه .

مادة – 156 –

من حرض على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد من 147 إلى 153 و الفقرة الثالثة من المادة 155 يعاقب بالسجن إذا لم يترتب على هذا التحريض أثر .



مادة – 157 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من ساهم في اتفاق كان الغرض منه ارتكاب جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد 147 إلى 155 أو اتخذها وسيلة للوصول إلى الغرض المقصود منه , و يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من حرض على الاتفاق أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته , و مع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة معينة أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود و كانت عقوبتها أخف مما نصت عليه الفقرتان السابقتان فلا توقع عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة . 

و يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن خمس سنوات من دعا آخر إلى اتفاق من هذا القبيل و لم تقبل دعوته , و مع ذلك إذا كان الغرض من الاتفاق ارتكاب جريمة معينة أو اتخاذها وسيلة إلى الغرض المقصود منه و كانت عقوبتها أخف من السجن فلا توقع عقوبة أشد من العقوبة المقررة لتلك الجريمة.

و يعفى من العقوبات المقررة في الفقرات الثلاث الأولى من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بقيام الاتفاق و بمن ساهموا فيه قبل الشروع في ارتكاب أية جناية من الجنايات المتفق عليها . 



مادة – 158 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من علم بارتكاب جناية من الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة ولم يبلغ أمرها إلى السلطات العامة .

ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج الجاني ولا على أصوله أو فروعه .

ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعفي من العقوبة أقاربه وأصهاره إلى الدرجة الرابعة ما لم يكونوا معاقبين بنص آخر في القانون .

مادة – 159 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو فرعا لإحداها إذا كانت ترمي إلى قلب أو تغيير النظام الأساسي أو الاجتماعي أو الاقتصادي للدولة أو إلى تحبيذ ذلك أو الترويج له , متى كان استعمال القوة أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة ملحوظة فيه . 

و يعاقب بذات العقوبة الداعون للانضمام للهيئات المذكورة .

و يعاقب بالسجن من انضم إلى جمعية أو غيرها مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة أو اشترك فيها بأية صورة . 



مادة – 160 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن عشر سنوات من روج أو حبذ بأية طريقة قلب أو تغيير النظام السياسي أو الاجتماعي أو الاقتصادي للدولة بالقوة أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة . 

مادة – 161 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من حاز بالذات أو بالواسطة أو أحرز محررا أو مطبوعا يتضمن تحبيذا أو ترويجا لشيء مما نص عليه في المادة السابقة بدون سبب مشروع , وكذلك من حاز أية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية مخصصة أو بصفة وقتية لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة نداءات أو أناشيد أو دعاية خاصة بمذهب أو جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة ترمي إلى غرض من الأغراض المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة .

مادة – 162 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من تسلم أو حصل مباشرة أو بالواسطة بأية طريقة كانت أموالا أو منافع من أي نوع كان من شخص أو هيئة في خارج الدولة متى كان ذلك في سبيل الترويج لما هو مشار إليه في المادة 160 .

مادة – 163 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خسمين دينارا من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار في دولة البحرين من غير ترخيص من الحكومة جمعيات أو هيئات أو منظمات من أي نوع كان ذات صفة دولية أو فروعا لها .

ويضاعف الحد الأقصى للعقوبة إذا حصل الترخيص بها بناء على بيانات كاذبة .

ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على ثلاثين دينارا من انضم إلى الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات المذكورة ، وكذلك كل مواطن مقيم في دولة البحرين انضم أو اشترك بأية صورة من غير ترخيص من الحكومة إلى منظمات مما ذكر يكون مقرها في الخارج .

مادة – 164 –

تأمر المحكمة في الأحوال المبينة في المادتين 159 و 163 بحل الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو الفروع المذكورة وإغلاق أمكنتها .

ويجوز لها أن تأمر بإغلاق الأمكنة التي وقعت فيها الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين 160 و 161 .

وتأمر المحكمة في جميع الأحوال المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين بمصادرة النقود والأمتعة في الأمكنة المخصصة لاجتماع أعضاء هذه الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو الفروع ، كما تقضي بمصادرة كل مال يكون داخلا ضمن أملاك المحكوم عليه إذا كان مخصصا للصرف منه على الجمعيات أو الهيئات أو المنظمات أو الفروع المذكورة .

مادة – 165 –

يعاقب بالحبس من حرض بإحدى طرق العلانية على كراهية نظام الحكم أو الازدراء به . 

مادة – 166 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل أمير البلاد أو رئيس وزرائه على أداء عمل مما يدخل في اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه . 

مادة – 167 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من لجأ إلى العنف أو التهديد أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مشروعة لحمل أحد الوزراء أو نائبه على أداء عمل مما يدخل في اختصاصه قانونا أو على الامتناع عنه . 

مادة - 168 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد عن سنتين و بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أذاع عمدا أخبارا أو بيانات أو إشاعات كاذبة أو مغرضة أو بث دعايات مثيرة إذا كان من شأن ذلك اضطراب الأمن العام أو إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو إلحاق الضرر بالمصلحة العامة . 

و يعاقب بهذه العقوبة من حاز بالذات أو بالواسطة أو أحرز محررا أو مطبوعا يتضمن شيئا مما نص عليه في الفقرة السابقة بدون سبب مشروع , و من حاز أية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أو العلانية مخصصة و لو بصفة وقتية لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة شيء مما ذكر .

مادة – 169 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أخبارا كاذبة أو أوراقا مصطنعة أو مزورة أو منسوبة كذبا إلى الغير إذا كان من شأنها اضطراب السلم العام أو الإضرار بالصالح العام أو بالثقة المالية للدولة .

فإذا ترتب على هذا النشر اضطراب السلم العام أو الإضرار بالصالح العام أو بالثقة المالية للدولة كانت العقوبة الحبس .

مادة – 170 –

يعاقب بالحبس من حرض مباشرة على ارتكاب جنايات القتل أو السرقة أو الإتلاف أو الحريق بإحدى طرق العلانية إذا لم يترتب على التحريض أثر .

مادة – 171 –

يعاقب بالسجن من حرض أحد أفراد القوات المسلحة أو الأمن العام بإحدى طرق العلانية على الخروج عن الطاعة أو على التحول عن أداء واجباتهم العسكرية . 



مادة – 172 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من حرض بطريق من طرق العلانية على بغض طائفة من الناس أو على الازدراء بها ، إذا كان من شأن هذا التحريض اضطراب السلم العام .

مادة – 173 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة من حرض غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية على عدم الانقياد للقوانين أو حسن أمرا يعد جريمة .

مادة – 174 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من صنع أو حاز بقصد الاتجار أو التوزيع أو اللصق أو العرض صورا من شأنها الإساءة إلى سمعة البلاد سواء كان ذلك بمخالفة الحقيقة أو بإعطاء وصف غير صحيح أو بإبراز مظاهر غير لائقة أو بأية طريقة أخرى .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من استورد أو صدر أو نقل عمدا بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره شيئا مما تقدم للغرض المذكور ، ومن أعلن عنه أو عرضه للبيع أو للاتجار ولو في غير علانية ، ومن قدمه علانية بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة ولو بالمجان وفي أية صورة من الصور ، ومن وزعه أو سلمه للتوزيع بأية وسيلة .

وفي حالة العود تكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة ، مع عدم الإخلال بحكم المادة 76 .

مادة – 175 –

للقاضي أن يحكم بعقوبة الإعدام في أية جناية منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل إذا وقعت في زمن الحرب بقصد إعانة العدو أو الإضرار بالعمليات الحربية للقوات المسلحة وكان من شأنها تحقيق الغرض المذكور .

مادة – 176 –

لا يحكم بعقوبة ما على من كان في زمرة العصابات أو الجمعيات أو المنظمات المنصوص عليها في أحكام هذا الفصل ولم يكن له فيها رئاسة وانفصل عنها عند أول تنبيه عليه من السلطات المدنية أو العسكرية أو بعد التنبيه إذا لم يكن قد قبض عليه إلا بعيدا عن أماكن الاجتماع وبلا مقاومة . ففي هاتين الحالتين لا يعاقب إلا على ما يكون قد ارتكبه شخصيا من جرائم .

مادة – 177 –

إذا تعدد المساهمون في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل وبادر أحدهم بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن وقوع الجريمة قبل البدء في التحقيق الابتدائي عد ذلك عذرا مخففا . ويجوز إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك .

ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة بالنسبة للجاني الذي يمكن السلطات أثناء التحقيق من القبض على مرتكبي الجريمة الآخرين .



الفصل الثالث 

في التجمهر والشغب 

مادة – 178 –

كل من اشترك في تجمهر في مكان عام مؤلف من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل ، الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم أو الأعمال المجهزة أو المسهلة لها أو الإخلال بالأمن العام ولو كان ذلك لتحقيق غرض مشروع ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 179 –

إذا شرع واحد أو أكثر من المتجمهرين في استخدام العنف لتحقيق الغاية التي اجتمعوا من أجلها كان ذلك شغبا وعوقب كل من اشترك في هذا الشغب وهو عالم به بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 180 –

إذا رأى أحد رجال السلطة العامة أن خمسة أشخاص أو أكثر قد تجمهروا بقصد إحداث شغب ، جاز له بصفته هذه أن يأمرهم بالتفرق ، وله بعد ذلك أن يتخذ من التدابير لتفريق الذين خالفوا الأمر بإلقاء القبض عليهم واستعمال القوة في الحدود المعقولة ضد من يقاوم . ولا يجوز له استعمال أسلحة نارية إلا عند الضرورة القصوى أو عند تعرض حياة شخص للخطر .

وكل من بقي متجمهرا بعد صدور الأمر بالتفرق وعلمه بذلك يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 181 –

كل من منع أو عطل بالقوة صدور الأمر بالتفرق المشار إليه في المادة السابقة يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات . ولا يحول منع صدور الأمر بالتفرق أو تعطيله بالقوة دون اتخاذ التدابير المبينة في الفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة .

مادة – 182 –

كل من بقي متجمهرا بعد منع صدور الأمر بالتفرق أو تعطيله بالقوة وهو عالم بذلك يعاقب بالحبس أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار أو بالعقوبتين معا .

مادة – 183 –

من ارتكب من المتجمهرين عملا من أعمال العنف ترتب عليه هدم أو تخريب عقار أو سفينة أو طائرة أو معدات بناء أو آلة ميكانيكية أو محطة كهرباء أو معدات إذاعة أو آبار بترول أو أنابيب بترول أو مياه أو أسلاك تلغرافية أو تلفونية بحيث تصبح هذه الأشياء غير صالحة بتاتا للاستعمال في الغرض الذي أنشئت من أجله يعاقب بالسجن فإذا ترتب على العنف إلحاق الضرر بالأشياء المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة على وجه تنقص به صلاحيتها لأداء الأغراض المقصودة منها كانت العقوبة السجن لمدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات .

ويعاقب المشتركون في التجمهر بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات .

مادة – 184 –

من منع من المتجمهرين أو عرقل بالقوة إقلاع سفينة أو طائرة أو شحنهما أو تفريغهما أو صعود المسافرين إليهما أو هبوطهم منهما أو صعد بالقوة على ظهر سفينة أو طائرة بقصد إجراء ذلك يعاقب بالحبس وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار .

ويعاقب المشتركون في التجمهر بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة دينار .

مادة – 185 –

يحاكم مرتكبو الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيما يلي أمام محكمة يصدر بتشكيلها وبإجراءاتها مرسوم أميري وهي: 

أ - الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 112 إلى 184 و277 إلى 281 من قانون العقوبات. 

ب - الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد 220، 221، 333، 336 إلى 340 من قانون العقوبات، إذا وقع الاعتداء على أحد الأشخاص الوارد ذكرهم في المادة 107 من قانون العقوبات أو من في حكمهم، وذلك أثناء أو بسبب تأديته وظيفته. 

ج - الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة (18) من المرسوم بقانون رقم (16) لسنة 1976 في شأن المفرقعات والأسلحة والذخائر. 

د - الجرائم المرتبطة بالجرائم المشار إليها في البنود السابقة. 

الباب الثاني 

في الجرائم المخلة بواجبات الوظيفة العامة 

الفصل الأول 

الرشوة

مادة – 186 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل إخلالا بواجبات وظيفته .

فإذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه حقا تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات .

مادة – 187 –

يسري حكم المادة السابقة ولو كان الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامة يقصد عدم أداء العمل أو عدم الامتناع عنه .

مادة – 188 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع عقب تمام العمل أو الامتناع عنه إخلالا بواجبات وظيفته .

فإذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه حقا تكون العقوبة الحبس .

مادة – 189 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك ، لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل لا يدخل في أعمال وظيفته ولكنه زعم ذلك أو اعتقده خطأ .

مادة – 190 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر من عرض على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة – دون أن يقبل منه عرضه – عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك لأداء عمل أو للامتناع عن عمل إخلالا بواجبات وظيفته .

فإذا كان أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه حقا تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو الغرامة .

مادة – 191 –

يحكم على الجاني في جميع الأحوال المبينة في المواد السابقة بغرامة تساوي ما طلب أو قبل أو وعد به أو عرض ، على ألا تقل عن مائة دينار .

مادة – 192 –

يحكم فضلا عن العقوبات المبينة في المواد السابقة ، بمصادرة العطية التي قبلها الموظف العام أو المكلف بخدمة عامة أو التي عرضت عليه .

مادة – 193 –

إذا بادر الشريك بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بالجريمة ، أو اعترف بها قبل اتصال المحكمة بالدعوى ، عد ذلك عذرا مخففا .

ويجوز للقاضي إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى محلا لذلك .

الفصل الثاني 

في الاختلاس والإضرار بالمال 

مادة – 194 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة اختلس مالا أو أوراقا وجدت في حيازته بسبب وظيفته .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا كان الجاني من مأموري التحصيل أو المندوبين له أو الأمناء على الودائع أو الصيارفة وسلم إليه المال بهذه الصفة .

مادة – 195 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة استغل وظيفته فاستولى بغير حق على مال للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 أو سهل ذلك لغيره .

مادة – 196 –

إذا وقع الفعل المنصوص عليه في المادتين السابقتين غير مصحوب بنية التملك فتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 197 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة له شأن في تحصيل الرسوم أو الغرامات أو العوائد أو الضرائب أو نحوها طلب أو أخذ ما ليس مستحقا أو ما يزيد على المستحق مع علمه بذلك .

مادة – 198 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة استخدم عمالا في عمل للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 سخرة أو احتجز بغير مبرر أجورهم كلها أو بعضها .

مادة – 199 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة عهد إليه المحافظة على مصلحة للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 في صفقة أو عملية أو قضية وأضر عمدا بهذه المصلحة ليحصل على ربح لنفسه أو لغيره .



مادة – 200 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة تسبب بخطئه في إلحاق ضرر جسيم بمال تقضي واجبات وظيفته بالمحافظة عليه .

مادة – 201 –

فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة للجنايات الواردة في هذا الفصل يحكم على الجاني بالرد وبغرامة مساوية لقيمة المال موضوع الجريمة أو المتحصل منها على أن لا تقل عن مائة دينار .

الفصل الثالث 

في استغلال الوظيفة أو النفوذ 

مادة – 202 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة لجريمة الرشوة بحسب الأحوال كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقي أو مزعوم للحصول أو لمحاولة الحصول من أية سلطة عامة أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 على أعمال أو أوامر أو أحكام أو قرارات أو أوسمة أو التزام أو ترخيص أو اتفاق توريد أو مقاولة أو على وظيفة أو خدمة أو أية مزية من أي نوع .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 203 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات كل موظف عام أخل بواجبات وظيفته استجابة لأمر أو وساطة .

مادة – 204 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة تدخل لحساب نفسه أو غيره في المقاولات أو التوريدات أو المزايدات أو المناقصات أو غيرها من العمليات المتعلقة بإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 متى كانت متصلة بأعمال وظيفته .

مادة – 205 –

كل موظف عام استغل سلطة وظيفته فاشترى عقارا أو منقولا قهرا من مالكه أو استولى عليه أو انتفع به بغير حق أو أكره المالك على بيع ما ذكر لشخص آخر أو على تمكينه من الانتفاع به يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين ورد الشئ المغتصب أو قيمته إن لم يوجد عينا .

مادة – 206 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا كل موظف عام استنادا إلى وظيفته أخذ من أحد الناس بغير رضاه شيئا بدون ثمن أو بثمن بخس .

الفصل الرابع 

في إساءة استعمال الوظيفة أو النفوذ 

مادة – 207 –

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة قام بتفتيش شخص أو مسكنه أو محله بغير رضاه أو في غير الأحوال ودون مراعاة الشروط التي ينص عليها القانون مع علمه بذلك .

مادة – 208 –

يعاقب بالسجن كل موظف عام استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره مع متهم أو شاهد أو خبير لحمله على الاعتراف بجريمة أو على الإدلاء بأقوال أو معلومات في شأنها .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا أفضى استعمال التعذيب أو القوة إلى الموت .

مادة – 209 –

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام عاقب أو أمر بعقاب المحكوم عليه بأشد من العقوبة المحكوم بها طبقا للقانون أو بعقوبة لم يحكم بها عليه .

مادة – 210 –
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تجاوز خمس سنين كل موظف عام له شأن في إدارة أو حراسة أحد السجون إذا قبل إيداع شخص في السجن بغير أمر من السلطة المختصة أو استبقاه بعد المدة المحددة في هذا الأمر أو امتنع عن تنفيذ الأمر بإطلاق سراحه .

مادة – 211 –

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام استعمل سلطة وظيفته في وقف أو تعطيل تنفيذ أحكام القوانين أو اللوائح أو القرارات أو الأوامر الصادرة من الحكومة أو أي حكم أو أمر صادر من المحكمة أو من أية سلطة عامة مختصة أو في تأخير تحصيل الأموال أو الرسوم .



مادة – 212 –

يعاقب بالحبس كل موظف عام امتنع عمدا عن تنفيذ حكم أو أمر مما ذكر في المادة السابقة بعد مضي ثمانية أيام من إنذاره على يد محضر إذا كان تنفيذ الحكم أو الأمر داخلا في اختصاص الموظف .

مادة – 213 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل موظف عام أخفى رسالة سلمت للبريد أو أتلفها أو فتحها أو سهل ذلك لغيره .

ويسري هذا الحكم على الرسائل السلكية واللاسلكية .

الباب الثالث
في الجرائم الواقعة عل السلطات العامة 

الفصل الأول 

في المساس بالهيئات النظامية 

مادة – 214 –

يعاقب بالحبس من أهان بإحدى طرق العلانية أمير البلاد أو علم الدولة أو الشعار الوطني .

مادة – 215 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من أهان علنا دولة أجنبية أو منظمة دولية لها مقر في دولة البحرين أو رئيسها أو ممثلها لدى الدولة ، وكذلك من أهان علنا علمها أو شعارها الرسمي .

ولا تقام الدعوى عن هذه الجريمة إلا بناء على طلب كتابي من وزير العدل .

مادة – 216 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من أهان بإحدى طرق العلانية المجلس الوطني أو غيره من الهيئات النظامية أو الجيش أو المحاكم أو السلطات أو المصالح العامة .

مادة – 217 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية ما جرى من المناقشات في الجلسات السرية للمجلس الوطني أو نشر بغير أمانة وبسوء قصد ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية للمجلس المذكور .

مادة – 218 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أخبر إحدى الجهات الإدارية أو أحد المكلفين بخدمة عامة بأي طريقة عن وقوع كارثة أو حادثة أو خطر وهو يعلم أنه لا وجود له .

الفصل الثاني 
في التعدي على الموظفين 

مادة – 219 –

يعاقب بالحبس من طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك بزعم أنه رشوة لموظف وهو ينوي الاحتفاظ بها لنفسه ، أو لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقي أو مزعوم للحصول أو لمحاولة الحصول من أية سلطة عامة أو من إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 على أعمال أو أوامر أو أحكام أو التزام أو ترخيص أو اتفاق توريد أو مقاولة أو على وظيفة أو خدمة أو أية مزية من أي نوع .

مادة – 220 –
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد علىخمس سنين كل من استعمل القوة أو العنف أو التهديد مع موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة بنية حمله بغير حق على أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو على الامتناع عنه ولم يبلغ بذلك مقصده فإذا بلغ الجاني مقصده تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات .

وتكون العقوبة السجن في الحالتين إذا وقعت الجريمة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا .

مادة – 221 –

يعاقب بالحبس من تعدى بأي فعل من الأفعال المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من المادة (339) على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب تأديته وظيفته أو خدمته .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار إذا لم يبلغ التعدي درجة الجسامة المذكورة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا وقع التعدي على قاض .

ويعد ظرفا مشددا وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة مع سبق الإصرار أو من أكثر من شخص أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا .



مادة – 222 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من أهان بالإشارة أو بالقول أو بالكتابة أو بأية طريقة أخرى موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته أو خدمته .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر أو الغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا إذا وقعت الإهانة أثناء انعقاد الجلسة على هيئة محكمة أو على أحد أعضائها .

الفصل الثالث
في انتحال الوظائف والصفات 

مادة – 223 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من تداخل في وظيفة أو خدمة عامة أو أجرى عملا من أعمالها أو من مقتضياتها دون أن يكون مختصا أو مكلفا به وذلك لتحقيق غرض غير مشروع أو للحصول لنفسه أو لغيره على مزية من أي نوع .

مادة – 224 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من أقدم علانية وبغير حق على ارتداء زي رسمي أو كسوة يخص بها القانون فئة من الناس أو على حمل إشارة أو علامة لوظيفة أو عمل أو على انتحال رتبة عسكرية .

ويسري هذا الحكم كذلك إذا كان الزي أو غيره مما ذكر لدولة أجنبية .

مادة – 225 –

يجوز للمحكمة في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين أن تأمر بنشر الحكم أو خلاصته بالوسيلة المناسبة وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه .

الفصل الرابع

في المساس بالأختام أو بالأشياء المحفوظة أو المحجوزة
مادة – 226 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نزع أو أتلف ختما من الأختام الموضوعة على محل أو أوراق أو أشياء أخرى بناء على أمر من إحدى السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية أو فوت الغرض المقصود من وضع هذا الختم .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا كان الجاني هو الحارس .

وإذا استعان الجاني بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 227 –

يعاقب بالحبس من نزع أو أتلف أو استولى بغير حق على أوراق أو مستندات متعلقة بالدولة أو بإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 أو أوراق إجراءات قضائية وذلك متى كانت مودعة في الأماكن المعدة لحفظها أو مسلمة إلى شخص كلف بالمحافظة عليها .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا كان الجاني هو المكلف بحفظ تلك الأشياء.

وإذا استعان الجاني بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 228 –

إذا وقعت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة على الأشياء المحجوز عليها قضائيا أو إداريا ولو كان ذلك من مالكها عوقب عليها بالحبس .

وإذا استعان الجاني بأعمال العنف على الأشخاص عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 229 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا الحارس أو المكلف بالحفظ الذي يتسبب بإهماله في وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة .

الباب الرابع

في الجرائم المخلة بسير العدالة 

الفصل الأول 

في المساس بسير القضاء 

مادة – 230 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة كل موظف عام مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها أهمل أو أرجأ الأخبار عن جريمة اتصلت بعلمه .

ويعاقب بالغرامة كل موظف غير مكلف بالبحث عن الجرائم أو ضبطها أهمل أو أرجأ إبلاغ السلطة المختصة بجريمة علم بها أثناء أو بسبب تأدية وظيفته . وذلك كله ما لم يكن رفع الدعوى معلقا على شكوى أو كان الجاني زوجا للموظف أو من أصوله أو من فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته أو من في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقارب بحكم المصاهرة .

مادة – 231 –

يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرة دنانير من قام في أثناء مزاولته مهنة طبية أو صحية بالكشف على شخص متوفى أو بإسعاف مصاب بإصابة جسيمة وجدت به علامات تشير إلى أن وفاته أو إصابته من جناية أو جنحة أو إذا توافرت ظروف أخرى تدعو إلى الاشتباه في سببها ولم يبلغ السلطة العامة بذلك .

مادة – 232 –

يعاقب بالحبس من استعمل التعذيب أو القوة أو التهديد بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره مع متهم أو شاهد أو خبير لحمله على الاعتراف بوقوع جريمة أو على الإدلاء بأقوال أو بمعلومات في شأنها .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا ترتب على التعذيب أو القوة مساس بسلامة البدن .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا أفضى استعمال التعذيب أو القوة إلى الموت .

مادة – 233 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أبلغ السلطة القضائية أو الإدارية عن جريمة يعلم أنها لم ترتكب أو أدلى في شأنها أمام سلطة الضبط القضائي أو التحقيق الابتدائي بمعلومات غير صحيحة وهو يعلم بذلك .

مادة – 234 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من أبلع كذبا بنية الإساءة السلطة القضائية أو الإدارية ضد شخص بأمر مستوجب لعقوبته جنائيا أو مجازاته إداريا ولو لم يترتب على ذلك إقامة الدعوى .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة إذا كانت الجريمة المفتراة جناية .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا أفضى الافتراء إلى الحكم بعقوبة جناية .

فإذا كانت العقوبة التي ترتبت على الافتراء هي الإعدام ونفذت فعلا عوقب المفترى بالإعدام أيضا .

مادة – 235 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة الشاهد الذي يدلي بعد حلف اليمين أمام محكمة جنائية بأقوال غير صحيحة أو يكتم كل أو بعض ما يعلمه من وقائع الدعوى التي يؤدي عنها الشهادة .

وإذا ترتب على الشهادة الحكم على متهم في جناية بعقوبة أشد تكون عقوبة الشاهد هي العقوبة المقررة لهذه الجناية .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار إذا ارتكب الشاهد الجريمة أمام محكمة غير جنائية .

ويجوز للقاضي فضلا عن العقوبات المقررة للجنح المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة أن يحكم بالتجريد المدني .

ويعد عذرا مخففا عدول الشاهد عن شهادته وقول الحق قبل صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى التي أدى فيها الشهادة . ويجوز للقاضي إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى محلا لذلك .

مادة – 236 –

تسري أحكام المادة السابقة على من كلفته المحكمة في دعوى بعمل الخبرة أو الترجمة فغير الحقيقة عمدا .

مادة – 237 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين الطبيب أو القابلة إذا طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك نظير أدائه الشهادة زورا في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو إذا أدى الشهادة بذلك نتيجة لرجاء أو توصية أو وساطة .

وتسري في هذه الحالة أحكام الفقرتين الثانية والخامسة من المادة 235 .

مادة – 238 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من استعمل الإكراه أو التهديد أو عرض عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك لحمل آخر على عدم أداء الشهادة أو على الشهادة زورا ولم يبلغ مقصده .

مادة 239 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من ألزم باليمين أو ردت عليه في مادة مدنية فحلف كذبا .

ويعفى من العقاب من رجع إلى الحق بعد أدائه اليمين الكاذبة وقبل صدور حكم في موضوع الدعوى التي أديت اليمين فيها .



مادة – 240 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من أخفى أو أتلف أو استولى على سند أو على أي شئ آخر بعد أن قدمه في دعوى جنائية أو مدنية أو تأديبية .

ويسري هذا الحكم ولو كان السند أو الشئ قد ترك تحت يد من قدمه لحين طلبه .

مادة – 241 –

يعاقب بالحبس من غير بنية تضليل القضاء حالة الأشخاص أو الأماكن أو الأشياء المتصلة بالجريمة .

مادة – 242 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من أخفى جثة شخص مات نتيجة حادث أو دفنها بغير إبلاغ الجهات المختصة وقبل إجراء بحث أو تحقيق في شأنها .

مادة – 243 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من توسط لدى قاض لصالح أحد الخصوم أو إضرارا به .

مادة – 244 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة دينار من أخل بإحدى طرق العلانية بمقام قاض أو هيبته أو سلطته في شأن أية دعوى .

مادة – 245 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أمورا من شأنها التأثير فيمن يناط بهم الفصل في أية دعوى مطروحة أمام جهة من جهات القضاء أو المكلفين بالتحقيق أو بأعمال الخبرة أو التأثير في الشهود الذين قد يطلبون لأداء الشهادة في تلك الدعوى أو ذلك التحقيق أو أمورا من شأنها منع الشخص من الإفضاء بمعلوماته لذوي الاختصاص أو التأثير في الرأي العام لمصلحة طرف في الدعوى أو في التحقيق أو ضده .

فإذا كان النشر بقصد إحداث التأثير المذكور أو كانت الأمور المنشورة كاذبة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 246 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية :-

1 – أخبارا في شأن تحقيق قائم في جريمة أو وثيقة من وثائق هذا التحقيق إذا كانت سلطة التحقيق قد قررت إجراءه في غيبة الخصوم أو كانت قد حظرت إذاعة شيئ منه مراعاة للنظام العام أو للآداب أو لظهور الحقيقة .

2 – مداولات المحاكم .

3 – أخبارا بشأن التحقيقات أو الإجراءات في دعاوى النسب والزوجية والحضانة والطلاق والنفقة والزنا .

4 – ما جرى في الدعاوى الجنائية أو المدنية التي قررت المحاكم سماعها في جلسة سرية أو منعت نشرها .

5 – نشر أسماء أو صور المتهمين الأحداث .

6 – نشر أسماء أو صور المجني عليهم في جرائم الاغتصاب والاعتداء على العرض .

مادة – 247 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات الواردة في المادة السابقة من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية ما جرى في التحقيقات أو الإجراءات المتعلقة بجرائم القذف والسب وإفشاء الأسرار .

ولا عقاب على مجرد نشر موضوع الشكوى أو على مجرد نشر الحكم ، ومع ذلك ففي الدعاوى التي لا يجوز فيها إقامة الدليل على الأمر المدعى به يعاقب على إعلان الشكوى أو على نشر الحكم بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة ما لم يكن نشر الحكم أو الشكوى قد حصل بناء على طلب الشاكي أو بإذنه .

مادة – 248 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات المتقدم ذكرها من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية بغير أمانة وبنية الإساءة ما جرى في الجلسات العلنية .

مادة – 249 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تزيد على مائة دينار من فتح اكتتابا أو أعلن عنه بإحدى طرق العلانية بقصد التعويض عن الغرامات أو المصاريف أو التعويضات المحكوم بها قضائيا في جريمة وكذلك من أعلن بإحدى تلك الطرق قيامه أو قيام آخر بالتعويض المشار إليه أو بعضه أو عزمه على ذلك .

الفصل الثاني

في المساس بنفاذ القرارات القضائية 

مادة – 250 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من هرب بعد القبض عليه قانونا .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر أو بالتهديد أو بالعنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا حصل التهديد أو العنف باستعمال السلاح .

مادة – 251 –

من ساعد محكوما عليه على الهرب يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية :-

إذا كان الهارب محكوما عليه بالإعدام كانت العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات .

وإذا كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت عوقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين .

وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس .

وإذا وقعت الجريمة من شخصين فأكثر بالتهديد أو العنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو إذا وقعت باستعمال السلاح أو التهديد باستعماله عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 252 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من ساعد على الهرب متهما قبض عليه بناء على أمر من السلطة المختصة قانونا أو صدر عليه أمر منها بذلك .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا كان الهارب متهما بجناية عقوبتها الإعدام .

وإذا وقعت الجريمة مقترنة بظرف من الظروف المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 253 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من كلف بالقبض على شخص أو بحراسته بعد القبض عليه وتسبب بخطئه في هروبه .

مادة – 254 –

يعاقب بالحبس من أمد مقبوضا عليه بأسلحة أوبآلات للاستعانة بها على الهرب .

مادة – 255 –

من أخفى بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره متهما في جناية أو جنحة يعاقب عليها بالحبس أو صدر في حقه أمر بالقبض عليه أو حكم بالإعدام أو بعقوبة سالبة للحرية وكان عالما بذلك ، يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية :-

إذا كان من أخفى قد حكم عليه بالإعدام تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين .

وإذا كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت أو متهما بجناية عقوبتها الإعدام تكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين .

وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة ولا يجوز بحال أن تتعدى العقوبة الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة ذاتها .

ولا يسري حكم هذه المادة على زوج من أخفى ولا على أصوله أو فروعه أو إخوته أو أخواته ومن في منزلة هؤلاء من الأقارب بحكم المصاهرة .

مادة – 256 –

من علم بوقوع جناية أو جنحة أو كان لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد بوقوعها وأعان مرتكبها على الفرارمن وجه القضاء بإخفاء دليل من أدلة الجريمة أو بتقديم معلومات تتعلق بها وهو يعلم عدم صحتها أو كان لديه ما يحمله على الاعتقاد بذلك أو أعانه بأية طريقة أخرى ، يعاقب طبقا للأحكام الآتية : -

إذا كان من فرمن وجه القضاء متهما بجناية عقوبتها الإعدام تكون العقوبة الحبس . وفي الأحوال الأخرى تكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة .

ولا يجوز بحال أن تتعدى العقوبة الحد الأقصى المقرر للجريمة ذاتها .

ويسري حكم الإعفاء المنصوص عليه في الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة السابقة .



الباب الخامس

في الجرائم المخلة بالثقة العامة

الفصل الأول

تقليد الأختام والعلامات العامة

مادة – 257 –

يعاقب بالسجن من قلد أو زور خاتم الدولة أو ختم أو إمضاء أمير البلاد أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 أو ختم أو إمضاء أو علامة أحد موظفيها أو تمغات الذهب أو الفضة أو أية تمغات أخرى . ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من استعمل شيئا مما تقدم أو أدخله في البلاد مع علمه بتقليده أو تزويره .

مادة – 258 –

إذا كانت الأختام أو الدمغات أو العلامات التي وقعت في شأنها إحدى الجرائم المبينة في المادة السابقة خاصة بشخص اعتباري غير ما ذكر كانت العقوبة الحبس .

مادة – 259 –

يعاقب بالحبس من استعمل بغير حق خاتم الدولة أو ختم أمير البلاد أو إحدى دمغات أو علامات الحكومة أو مصالحها أو إداراتها أو إحدى الهيئات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 أو ختم أحد موظفيها وكان من شأن ذلك الإضرار بمصلحة عامة أو خاصة .

مادة – 260 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من قلد أو زور اللوحات المعدنية أو العلامات الأخرى التي تصدر عن جهات الإدارة تنفيذا للقوانين واللوائح والانظمة الخاصة بالنقل أو المرور أو الحرف .

ويعاقب بهذه العقوبة من استعمل شيئا من ذلك مع علمه بتقليده أو تزويره وكذلك من استعمل لوحة أو علامة صحيحة لا حق له في استعمالها .

مادة – 261 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من صنع أو حمل في الطريق للبيع أو وزع أو عرض للبيع مطبوعات أو نماذج مهما كانت طريقة صنعها تشابه بهيئتها الظاهرة علامات أو طوابع البريد الوطنية أو الداخلة في اتحاد البريد الدولي مشابهة تسهل قبولها بدلا من الأوراق الصحيحة .

ويعتبر في حكم هذه الطوابع والعلامات قسائم المجاوبة الدولية البريدية .

الفصل الثاني 

تزييف العملة 

مادة – 262 –

يعاقب بالسجن وبالغرامة من قلد أو زيف أو زور بأية كيفية كانت عملة ورقية أو معدنية متداولة قانونا في دولة البحرين أو في دولة أخرى بقصد ترويجها أو استعمالها . ويعتبر تزييفا في العملة إنقاص شئ من معدنها أو طلائها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بعملة أخرى أكثر منها قيمة .

مادة – 263 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المذكورة في المادة السابقة من أدخل بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره في البلاد أو أخرج عملة مقلدة أو مزيفة أو مزورة مما ذكر في المادة السابقة ، وكذلك من روجها أو حازها بقصد الترويج أو التعامل بها .

مادة – 264 –

إذا ترتب على الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين هبوط سعر العملة الوطنية أو سندات الدولة أو زعزة الائتمان في الأسواق الداخلية أو الخارجية تكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت .

مادة – 64 مكرر :

إذا حكم على أجنبي ذكرا كان أو أنثى في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون جاز للقاضي أن يأمر في حكمه بإبعاده عن دولة البحرين نهائيا أو لمدة محددة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات .

مادة – 265 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من صنع أو باع أو عرض أو نقل أو حاز بقصد البيع أو التوزيع لأغراض ثقافية أو علمية أو صناعية أو تجارية قطعا معدنية أو أوراقا مشابهة في مظهرها للعملة المتداولة في البلاد ، إذا كان من شأن هذه المشابهة إيقاع الجمهور في الغلط . ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من طبع أو نشر أو استعمل للأغراض المذكورة صورا تمثل وجها أو جزءا من وجه لعملة ورقية متداولة في الدولة في الحالة الواردة في الفقرة السابقة .

ومع ذلك يجوز هذا الطبع أو النشر أو الاستعمال للأغراض سالفة الذكر بترخيص من الوزير المختص وبالقيود التي يفرضها . وفي تطبيق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين تعتبر في حكم العملة الورقية الأوراق المصرفية الأجنبية المأذون بإصدارها قانونا .



مادة – 266 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من روج عملة معدنية أو ورقية بطل العمل بها أو أعادها إلى التعامل أو أدخلها في البلاد مع علمه بذلك .

مادة – 267 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من قبل بحسن نية عملة معدنية أو ورقية مقلدة أو مزيفة أو مزورة ثم تعامل بها بعد علمه بعيبها .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من أبى قبول عملة وطنية صحيحة بالقيمة المحدودة لها قانونا .

مادة – 268 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من صنع آلات أو أدوات أو أشياء غير ذلك مما خصص لتقليد أو تزييف أو تزوير العملة المتداولة قانونا معدنية كانت أو ورقية أو حصل عليها بقصد استعمالها لهذا الغرض .

ويعاقب بالحبس من حاز تلك الآلات أو الأدوات أو الأشياء مع علمه بأمرها .

مادة – 269 –

إذا تعدد المساهمون في إحدى الجنايات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل ، وبادر أحد الجناة بإبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عنها قبل استعمال العملة المقلدة أو المزيفة أو المزورة وقبل البدء في التحقيق الابتدائي ، عد ذلك عذرا مخففا .

ويجوز إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة كذلك بالنسبة إلى الجاني الذي يمكن السلطات أثناء التحقيق من القبض على مرتكبي الجريمة الآخرين .

الفصل الثالث 

تزوير المحررات 

مادة – 270 –

تزوير المحرر هو تغيير الحقيقة فيه بإحدى الطرق المبينة فيما يعد تغييرا من شأنه إحداث ضرر ، وبنية استعماله كمحرر صحيح .

وطرق التزوير هي :-

1 – أي تعديل بالإضافة أو الحذف أو غيرهما في كتابة المحرر أو الأرقام أو الصور أو العلامات الموجودة فيه .

2 – وضع إمضاء أو ختم مزور أو تغيير إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة صحيحة ، وكذلك إساءة استعمال الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة .

3 – الحصول بطريق المباغتة أو الغش على إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة لشخص لا يعلم مضمون المحرر على حقيقته .

4 – اصطناع المحرر أو تقليده .

5 – ملء ورقة ممضاة أو مختومة أو مبصومة على بياض بغير إقرار صاحب الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة .

6 – انتحال الشخصية أو استبدالها في محرر أعد لتدوينها .

7 – تحريف الحقيقة في محرر حال تحريره فيما أعد لتدوينها .

مادة – 271 –

يعاقب على التزوير في محرر رسمي بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات .

ويعاقب على التزوير في محرر خاص بالحبس .

وذلك كله ما لم ينص القانون على خلافه .

مادة – 272 –

المحرر الرسمي هو الذي يختص موظف عام ، بمقتضى وظيفته ، بتحريره أو بالتدخل في تحريره على أية صورة ، أو بإعطائه الصفة الرسمية .

أما ما عدا ذلك من المحررات فهو محرر خاص .

مادة – 273 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل طبيب أو قابلة طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره عطية أو مزية من أي نوع أو وعدا بشئ من ذلك لإعطاء شهادة أو بيان مزور في شأن حمل أو ولادة أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة أو غير ذلك مما يتصل بمهنته مع علمه بذلك .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها إذا وقع منه الفعل نتيجة رجاء أو توصية أو وساطة .

مادة – 274 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من قرر في إجراءات تتعلق بتحقيق الوفاة أو الوراثة أو الوصية أمام السلطة المختصة بأخذ الإعلام أقوالا غير صحيحة عن الوقائع المرغوب إثباتها وهو يجهل حقيقتها أو يعلم أنها غير صحيحة وذلك متى ضبط الإعلام على أساس هذه الأقوال .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

مادة – 275 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من انتحل اسم غيره أو أعطى بيانا كاذبا عن محل إقامته في تحقيق ابتدائي أو انتهائي .

مادة – 276 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة التزوير بحسب الأحوال من يستعمل المحرر المزور مع علمه بتزويره . ويعاقب بالعقوبات ذاتها بحسب الأحوال من استعمل محررا صحيحا باسم شخص غيره أو انتفع به بغير حق .

الباب السادس 

الجرائم ذات الخطر العام 

الفصل الأول 

الحريق والمفرقعات 

مادة – 277 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أشعل حريقا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس أو أموالهم للخطر في مال ثابت أو منقول ولو كان مملوكا له .

ويعد ظرفا مشددا إشعال الحريق في مبنى عام أو مخصص للمنفعة العامة أو في محل مسكون أو معد للسكن أو في إحدى وسائل النقل العامة أو في ذخائر أو أسلحة أو مفرقعات أو وقود أو في مناجم أو أنابيب أو آبار للبترول .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا أفضى الحريق إلى عاهة مستديمة ، وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا أفضى الحريق إلى موت شخص .

مادة – 278 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تسبب بخطئه في إحداث حريق في مال ثابت أو منقول غير مملوك له .

مادة – 279 –

يعاقب بالإعدام من استعمل مفرقعات في ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة 148 أو في تخريب المباني أو المنشآت ذات النفع العام أو المعدة للمصالح العامة أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 أو للاجتماعات العامة أوغيرها من المباني أو الأماكن المعدة لارتياد الجمهور .

مادة – 280 –

يعاقب بالسجن من استعمل عمدا أو شرع في استعمال المفرقعات استعمالا من شأنه تعريض حياة الناس للخطر .

فإذا أحدث الانفجار موت إنسان كانت العقوبة السجن المؤبد .

مادة – 281 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من استعمل عمدا أو شرع في استعمال المفرقعات استعمالا من شأنه تعريض أموال الغير للخطر .

مادة – 281- مكرراً

يحكم على الجاني الذي يرتكب جناية منصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بدفع قيمة ما أتلف بسبب إشعاله الحريق أو إستعماله المفرقعات ما لم يكن مملوكاً له

فإذا أحدث الانفجار ضررا جسيما بتلك الأموال كانت العقوبة السجن .

الفصل الثاني 

الكوارث والاعتداء على المواصلات 

مادة – 282 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من أحدث عمدا كارثة لسفينة أو طائرة أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل النقل العام .

مادة – 283 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت من عرض عمدا حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضعه مواد أو جراثيم أو أشياء أخرى من شأنها أن يتسبب عنها الموت أو الضرر الجسيم بالصحة العامة في بئر أو خزان مياه أو أي شئ معد لاستعمال الجمهور .

مادة – 284 –

يعاقب بالسجن من عرض للخطر عمدا وسيلة من وسائل النقل العام البرية أو الجوية أو المائية أو عطل سيرها بأية طريقة .

ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من عطل بأية طريقة وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال السلكية واللاسلكية المخصصة للمنفعة العامة .

مادة – 285 –

إذا نشأ عن الفعل المنصوص عليه في المواد السابقة موت شخص عوقب الجاني بالإعدام أو بالسجن المؤبد .

مادة – 286 –

يعاقب بالحبس من عرض للخطر عمدا سلامة وسيلة من وسائل النقل الخاص بأية طريقة كانت . وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا نشأ عن ذلك موت شخص .

مادة – 287 –

إذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل والفصل السابق عليه ، زمن هياج أو فتنة أو ارتكب جريمته بالقوة أو التهديد عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 288 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تسبب بخطئه في وقوع إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل .

مادة – 289 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أوبإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نقل أو شرع في نقل مفرقعات أو مواد قابلة للالتهاب في وسيلة من وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية أو الرسائل والطرود البريدية مخالفا اللوائح أو الأنظمة الخاصة بذلك .

مادة – 290 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من تسبب عمدا في إزعاج غيره بإساءة استعمال أجهزة المواصلات السلكية أو اللاسلكية .

مادة – 291 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة من عطل على أية صورة جهازا أو آلة أو غيرها من الأشياء المعدة للإسعاف أو لإطفاء الحريق أو لإنقاذ الغرقى أو لتوقي غير ذلك من الحوادث .

الفصل الثالث 

المساس بسير العمل 

مادة – 292 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات من ارتكب غشا في تنفيذ عقد مقاولة أو نقل أو توريد أو التزام أو أشغال عامة ، ارتبط به مع الدولة أو إحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 وترتب على ذلك ضرر جسيم .

مادة – 293 –

إذا ترك ثلاثة على الأقل من الموظفين العموميين عملهم ولو في صورة استقالة أو امتنعوا عمدا عن تأدية واجب من واجبات وظيفتهم ، متفقين على ذلك أو مبتغين منه تحقيق غرض مشترك عوقب كل منهم بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الترك أو الامتناع من شأنه أن يجعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر أو كان من شأنه أن يحدث اضطرابا أو فتنة بين الناس أو إذا عطل مصلحة عامة أو إذا كان الجاني محرضا .

مادة – 294 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا كل موظف عام ترك عمله أو امتنع عن عمل من أعمال وظيفته بقصد عرقلة سير العمل أو الإخلال بانتظامه .

وإذا كان الترك أو الامتناع من شأنه أن يجعل حياة الناس أو صحتهم أو أمنهم في خطر ، أو كان من شأنه أن يحدث اضطرابا أو فتنة بين الناس ، أو إذا عطل مصلحة عامة ، أو إذا كان الجاني محرضا ، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 295 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة بالفقرة الأولى من المادة السابقة من حرض موظفا عاما أو أكثر بأية طريقة كانت على ترك العمل أو الامتناع عن تأدية واجب من واجبات الوظيفة إذا لم يترتب على تحريضه أية نتيجة .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من حبذ جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الأولى من هذه المادة أو الفقرة الأولى من المادة 293 .

ويعد من وسائل التحبيذ إذاعة أخبار صحيحة أو كاذبة عن هذه الجرائم بطريقة من طرق العلانية .

مادة – 296 –

يعاقب بالحبس من اعتدى أو شرع في الاعتداء على حق الموظفين العموميين في العمل باستعمال القوة أو التهديد أو الوسائل غير المشروعة على الوجه المبين في المادة 302 .

مادة – 297 –

تسري أحكام المواد 293 ، 294 ، 295 على المكلفين بخدمة عامة وكل من يقوم بعمل يتصل بالخدمة العامة أو بسد حاجة عامة ولو لم يكن موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة .



مادة – 298 –

يحظر على المتعهدين وعلى من يدير مرفقا أو عملا من الأعمال العامة المشار إليها في المادة السابقة أن يوقفوا العمل بكيفية يتعطل منها أداء الخدمة العامة وانتظامها . وتطبق عليهم وعلى المحرضين والمحبذين العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة بحسب الأحوال .

مادة – 299 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من خرب بأية وسيلة بنية إحداث انهيار في الاقتصاد القومي مصنعا أو أحد ملحقاته أو مرافقه أو مستودعا للمواد الأولية أو المنتجات أو السلع الاستهلاكية وغير ذلك من الأموال الثابتة أو المنقولة .

مادة – 300 –

ويعاقب بالسجن من ساهم في اتفاق كان الغرض منه ارتكاب الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة .

ويعاقب بالسجن المؤبد من حرض على هذا الاتفاق أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركته .

ويعفى من العقوبة من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ السلطة القضائية أو الإدارية بقيام الاتفاق وبمن ساهموا فيه قبل الشروع في ارتكاب الجريمة المتفق عليها .

مادة – 301 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أتلف عمدا أدوات إنتاج أو مواد أولية أو منتجات صناعية إذا ترتب على الإتلاف ضرر جسيم بالإنتاج أو نقص ملحوظ في السلع الاستهلاكية .

مادة – 302 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين من استعمل القوة أو التهديد أو الوسائل غير المشروعة في الاعتداء أو الشروع في الاعتداء على حق الغير في العمل أو على حقه في أن يستخدم أو يمتنع عن استخدام أي شخص .

ويطبق حكم هذه المادة كذلك إذا استعملت الوسائل المشار إليها مع زوج الشخص المقصود أو مع أولاده .

وتعد من الوسائل غير المشروعة الأفعال الآتية :-

1 – تتبع الشخص المقصود بطريقة مستمرة في غدوه ورواحه أو الوقوف موقف التهديد بالقرب من منزله أو بالقرب من أي مكان آخر يقطنه أو يشتغل فيه .

2 – منعه من مزاولة عمله بإخفاء أدواته أو ملابسه أو أي شئ مما يستعمله أو بأية طريقة أخرى .

ويعاقب بالعقوبات السالف ذكرها من حرض الغير بأية طريقة على ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة .



مادة – 302- مكرراً

مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام المادة (198)، يُعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من استخدم عمالا ً سخرة في أي عمل من الأعمال أو احتجز بغير مبرر أجورهم كلها أو بعضها.

مادة – 303 –

من عطل بطريق العنف أو التهديد أو الغش حرية المزايدات أو المناقصات المتعلقة بإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 ، أو أفسد جديتها أو شرع في ذلك أو عمل بأي طريقة كانت على إقصاء الراغبين في المزايدة أو المناقصة ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تقل عن خمسين دينارا مع إلزامه بأن يدفع لتلك الجهة بدل الخسائر التي نشأت من فعله المذكور .

ويجوز الحكم بالعزل إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما .

الفصل الرابع 

الامتناع عن الإغاثة 

مادة – 304 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من امتنع أو توانى بغير عذر عن تقديم معونة طلبها أحد رجال السلطة عند حصول غرق أو حريق أو أية كارثة أخرى .

مادة – 305 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة من امتنع أو توانى بدون عذر عن إغاثة ملهوف في كارثة أو مجني عليه في جريمة .

الفصل الخامس 

تناول المسكرات 

مادة – 306 –

يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من وجد في حالة سكر بين في مكان عام أو مباح للجمهور.

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من كان في حالة سكر وأحدث إزعاجا لراحة الغير.

وفي حالة العود تكون العقوبة الحبس الذي لا يتجاوز شهرا والغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

مادة – 307 –

إذا ثبت أن العائد المشار إليه في المادة السابقة مدمن للسكر حكم القاضي بدلا من توقيع العقوبة المبينة فيها بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا .

الفصل السادس 

المقامرة 

مادة – 308 –

كل من قامر في مكان عام يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار فإذا عاد إلى ارتكاب هذه الجريمة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم عليه نهائيا يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار . وكل شخص أدار محلا عاما لألعاب القمار ، أو اشترك بأي صفة في تنظيم اللعب أو بالإشراف عليه أو في إعداد وسائله ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة أو بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار ويعد من ألعاب القمار كل لعبة يكون احتمال الكسب والخسارة فيها متوقفا على الحظ ، لا على عوامل يمكن تعيينها والسيطرة عليها مستقبلا .

الباب السابع 

الجرائم التي تمس الدين والأسرة 

الفصل الأول 

المساس بالدين 

مادة – 309 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من تعدى بإحدى طرق العلانية على إحدى الملل المعترف بها أو حقر من شعائرها .

مادة – 310 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة :-

1 – من طبع أو نشر كتابا مقدسا عند أهل ملة معترف بها إذا حرف نصه عمدا تحريفا يغير من معناه أو حقر من أحكامه أو تعاليمه .

2 – من أهان علنا رمزا أو شخصا يكون موضع تمجيد أو تقديس لدى أهل ملة .

3 – من قلد علنا نسكا أو حفلا دينيا بقصد السخرية منه .

مادة – 311 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار :

1 – من تعمد التشويش على إقامة شعائر ملة معترف بها أو على حفل أو اجتماع ديني أو تعطيل شئ من ذلك أو منعه بالقوة أو التهديد .

2 – من أتلف أو شوه أو دنس بناء معدا لإقامة شعائر ملة معترف بها أو رمزا أو أشياء أخرى لها حرمة دينية .

مادة – 312 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من انتهك أو دنس حرمة القبور أو أقدم عمدا على هدم أو إتلاف أو تشويه شىء من ذلك .

مادة – 313 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من انتهك حرمة جثة أو رفات آدمية .

ويستوي في ذلك أن يقع الفعل على جثة أو جزء من جثة قبل دفنها أو بعده .

مادة – 314 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من أقدم بغرض علمي أو تعليمي ، دون موافقة صاحب الشأن ، على أخذ جثة أو جزء منها أو تشريحها أو استخدامها بأي وجه آخر لهذا الغرض .

مادة – 315 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من شوش عمدا على الجنازات أو المآتم أو عرقلها بالعنف أو بالتهديد .

الفصل الثاني 

المساس بالأسرة 

مادة – 316 –

يعاقب الزوج الزاني بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين .

ويفترض علم الجاني بقيام الزوجية ما لم يثبت من جانبه أنه لم يكن في مقدوره بحال العلم بها .

ويقصد بالزوج في حكم هذه المادة من تتوافر فيه هذه الصفة وقت وقوع الجريمة ، ولو زالت عنه بعد ذلك .

مادة – 317 –

يعاقب بالحبس من أبعد طفلا حديث العهد بالولادة أو أخفاه أو أبدله بآخر أو نسبه زورا إلى غير والدته .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنة إذا كان الغرض من الجريمة أو كان من نتيجتها إزالة أو تحريف الوقائع المتعلقة بالحالة الشخصية للطفل أو تدوين أحوال شخصية صورية في السجلات الرسمية .

مادة – 318 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من امتنع عن تسليم الصغير الذي يتكفل به إلى من حكم له بحضانته أو حفظه بعد طلبه منه .

ويسري هذا الحكم ولو كان المتكفل بالطفل أحد الوالدين أو الجدين .

مادة – 319 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة أي الوالدين أو الجدين خطف الصغير بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره ولو بغير تحايل أو إكراه ممن حكم له بحضانته أو حفظه .

مادة – 320 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من عرض للخطر طفلا لم يبلغ السابعة من عمره ، أو شخصا عاجزا عن حماية نفسه بسبب حالته الصحية أو العقلية أو حمل غيره على ذلك .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة في مكان خال من الناس .

وإذا نشأ عن الجريمة موت المجني عليه أو إصابته بعاهة مستديمة دون أن يعمد الجاني إلى ذلك ، عوقب بالعقوبة المقررة لجريمة الضرب المفضي إلى الموت أو إلى العاهة المستديمة حسب الأحوال .

وإذا وقعت الجريمة من أحد أصول المجني عليه أو ممن له سلطة عليه أو من المكلف بحفظه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 321 –

تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من تجهض نفسها بغير مشورة طبيب وبمعرفته .

مادة – 322 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من أجهض امرأة دون رضاها .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا أفضت مباشرة الإجهاض إلى موت المجني عليها .

مادة – 323 –

لا عقاب على الشروع في الإجهاض .

الفصل الثالث 

الفجور والدعارة 

مادة – 324 –

1 – كل من حرض ذكرا أو أنثى على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة ، أو ساعده على ذلك بأية طريقة كانت يعاقب بالحبس .

2 – إذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن الثامنة عشرة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات .

مادة – 325 –

1 – كل من حمل ذكرا أو أنثى على ارتكاب الفجور أو الدعارة عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تجاوز سبع سنوات .

2 – فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن الثامنة عشرة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاث سنوات ولا تجاوز عشر سنوات .

مادة – 326 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات :-

1 – كل من يعتمد في حياته ذكرا كان أو أنثى بصفة كلية أو جزئية على ما يكسبه من ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة .

2 – كل من يعتمد في حياته كليا أو جزئيا على ما يكسبه غيره من ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة وذلك بتأثيره فيه أو سيطرته عليه أو بإغرائه على ممارسة الفجور أو الدعارة سواء كان ذلك بالحصول على ماله برضائه وبدون مقابل أم كان بالحصول عليه بصفة أتاوة مقابل حمايته أو مقابل عدم تعرضه له .

3 – كل من يحمي شخصا يمارس الفجور أو الدعارة لقاء منفعة أيا كانت .

مادة – 327 –

إذا كان الجاني في المواد الثلاث السابقة زوجا للمجني عليه أو كان من أصوله أو من المتولين تربيته أو رعايته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه فتضاعف العقوبة في حديها الأدنى والأقصى بحيث لا تزيد على خمس عشرة سنة .



مادة – 328 –

1 – كل شخص أنشأ أو أدار محلا للفجور أو الدعارة أو عاون بأية طريقة كانت في إنشائه أو إدارته يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن سنتين ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات .

2 – ويحكم بإغلاق المحل ومصادرة ما يضبط فيه من الأمتعة والأثاث وذلك دون إخلال بحقوق الغير حسن النية. 

3 – ومحل الدعارة أو الفجور في حكم هذه المادة هو كل مكان يستعمل عادة لممارسة دعارة الغير أو فجوره .

مادة – 329 –

1 – كل من حرض علنا في مكان عام على ممارسة الفجور أو الدعاوة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين .

2 – ويعتبر من قبيل التحريض كل إعلان بدعوة تتضمن إغراء بالفجور أو الدعارة أو لفت الأنظار إلى ذلك .

مادة – 330 –

تقوم الشرطة عند ضبط الواقعة بالآتي :-

1 – بإحالة مرتكب الفجور أو الدعارة للكشف الطبي فإذا تبين أنه مريض بمرض تناسلي أمرت المحكمة المختصة بإيداعه مأوى علاجيا حتى يتم شفاؤه .

2 – بالتحفظ على الأثاث والأمتعة الموجودة بالمحل المدار للفجور أو الدعارة وبغلق ذلك المحل ووضع الأختام عليه .

ولا يسلم المحل الذي صدر أمر بإغلاقه ووضع الأختام عليه ولا الأمتعة والأثاث الموجودة به إلا إذا صدر حكم من المحكمة المختصة بذلك أو قضى نهائيا ببراءة المتهم .

مادة – 331 –

ألغيت

مادة – 332 –

لا تخل العقوبات المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل بتطبيق العقوبات الأشد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون أو أي قانون آخر .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثامن 

في الجرائم الواقعة على الأشخاص 

الفصل الأول 

في المساس بحياة الإنسان وسلامة بدنه 

مادة – 333 –

من قتل نفسا عمدا يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت . 

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقع القتل مع الترصد ، أو مسبوقا بإصرار ، أو مقترنا أو مرتبطا بجريمة أخرى ، أو إذا وقع على أحد أصول الجاني أو على موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته أو خدمته ، أو إذا استعملت فيه مادة سامة أو مفرقعة .

مادة – 334 –

يعاقب بالحبس من فاجأ زوجه متلبسا بجريمة الزنا فقتله وشريكه في الحال أو اعتدى عليهما اعتداء أفضى إلى موت أو عاهة .

ويسري هذا الحكم على من فاجأ أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو أخواته متلبسة بجريمة الزنا .

ولا يجوز استعمال حق الدفاع الشرعي ضد من يستفيد من هذا العذر .

مادة – 335 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من حرض آخر أو ساعده بأية وسيلة على الانتحار إذا تم الانتحار بناء على ذلك .

وإذا كان المنتحر لم يتم الثامنة عشرة أو كان ناقص الإدراك أو الاختيار عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

ويعاقب الجاني بعقوبة القتل عمدا أو الشروع فيه بحسب الأحوال إذا كان المنتحر فاقد الإدراك أو الاختيار .

مادة – 336 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة ، ولم يقصد من ذلك قتلا ولكنه أفضى إلى الموت .

وإذا توافر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 333 عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

ويعد ظرفا مشددا كذلك وقوع الفعل من الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 34 .

مادة – 337 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنين من أحدث بغيره عمدا عاهة مستديمة .

وإذا توافر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 333 عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا ، وتتوافر العاهة المستديمة إذا أدت الإصابة إلى قطع أو انفصال عضو أو بتر جزء منه أو فقد منفعته أو نقصها أو تعطيل وظيفة إحدى الحواس تعطيلا كليا أو جزئيا بصورة دائمة .

ويعتبر في حكم العاهة كل تشويه جسيم لا يحتمل زواله .

مادة – 338 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى عاهة مستديمة دون أن يقصد إحداثها .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات إذا توافر أحد الظروف المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 333 ، أو كان الجاني تحت تأثير حالة سكر أو تخدير ، وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 34 .

مادة – 339 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من اعتدى على سلامة جسم غيره بأية وسيلة وأفضى الاعتداء إلى مرضه أو عجزه عن أعماله الشخصية مدة تزيد على عشرين يوما .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار إذا لم تصل نتيجة الاعتداء إلى درجة الجسامة المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة .

وإذا نشأ عن الاعتداء على حبلى إجهاضها ، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 340 –

إذا وقع الاعتداء المنصوص عليه في المواد الأربع السابقة باستعمال سلاح أو عصا أو أية آلة أخرى من واحد أو أكثر ضمن عصبة مؤلفة من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل توافقوا على التعدي والإيذاء ، تكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة لكل منهم .

وذلك مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبة الأشد التي يستحقها من ساهم في الاعتداء أو أية عقوبة أخرى ينص عليها القانون .

مادة – 341 –

إذا ارتكبت الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 342 –

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة من تسبب بخطئه في موت شخص .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا وقعت الجريمة نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أومهنته أو حرفته أو كان تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو نكل حينئذ عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا نشأ عن الفعل وفاة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص ، فإذا توافر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات .

مادة – 343 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من تسبب بخطئه في المساس بسلامة جسم غيره .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو الغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار إذا نشأ عن الجريمة عاهة مستديمة أو إذا وقعت نتيجة إخلال الجاني بما تفرضه عليه أصول وظيفته أو مهنته أو حرفته أو كان تحت تأثير سكر أو تخدير عند وقوع الحادث أو نكل حينئذ عن مساعدة المجني عليه أو عن طلب المساعدة له مع استطاعته ذلك .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس أو الغرامة إذا نشأ عن الجريمة المساس بسلامة أكثر من ثلاثة أشخاص ، فإذا توافر ظرف آخر من الظروف الواردة في الفقرة السابقة تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين .

الفصل الثاني
الاغتصاب والاعتداء على العرض

مادة – 344 –

يعاقب بالسجن من واقع أنثى بغير رضاها.

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا كانت المجني عليها لم تتم السادسة عشرة ويفترض عدم رضا المجني عليها إذا لم تتم الرابعة عشرة.



مادة – 345 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشرين سنة من واقع أنثى أتمت الرابعة عشرة ولم تتم السادسة عشرة برضاها.

ويعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من واقع أنثى أتمت السادسة عشرة ولم تتم الحادية والعشرين برضاها.

مادة – 346 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من اعتدى على عرض شخص بغير رضاه.

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا كان المجني عليه لم يتم السادسة عشرة.

ويفترض عدم رضا المجني عليه إذا لم يتم الرابعة عشرة.

مادة – 347 –

يعاقب بالحبس من اعتدى على عرض شخص أتم الرابعة عشرة ولم يتم الحادية والعشرين برضاه.

مادة – 348 –

يعتبر ظرفا مشددا في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل :-

1 – إذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه أو المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو خادما عنده أو عند أحد ممن تقدم ذكرهم .

2 – إذا كان الجاني من الموظفين العموميين أو المكلفين بخدمة عامة أو رجال الدين أو الأطباء أو معاونيهم واستغل مركزه أو مهنته أو الثقة به .

3 – إذا ساهم في اقتراف الجريمة شخصان فأكثر تعاونوا في التغلب على مقاومة المجني عليه أو تعاقبوا على ارتكاب الفعل به .

4 – إذا أصيب المجني عليه بمرض تناسلي نتيجة ارتكاب الجريمة .

5 – إذا حملت المجني عليها أو زالت بكارتها بسبب الجريمة .

مادة – 349 –

تكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضت الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادة 344 إلى موت المجني عليها.

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا أفضت الجنايات المنصوص عليها في المادتين 345، 346 من هذا القانون إلى موت المجني عليه.

مادة – 350 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من أتى علنا فعلا مخلا بالحياء .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من ارتكب فعلا مخلا بالحياء مع أنثى ولو في غير علانية .

مادة – 351 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين دينارا من تعرض لأنثى على وجه يخدش حياءها بالقول أو بالفعل في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق .

ويعاقب بذات العقوبة إذا كان التعرض بطريق التليفون .

مادة – 352 –

يفترض علم الجاني بالسن الحقيقية للمجني عليه في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة ، ما لم يثبت من جانبه أنه لم يكن في مقدوره بحال الوقوف على حقيقته .

مادة – 353 –

لا يحكم بعقوبة ما على من ارتكب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة إذا عقد زواج صحيح بينه وبين المجني عليها . فإذا كان قد صدر عليه حكم نهائي قبل عقد الزواج يوقف تنفيذه وتنتهي آثاره الجنائية .

مادة – 354 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين دينارا من وجد في طريق عام أو مكان مطروق يحرض المارة على الفسق بإشارات أو أقوال .

مادة – 355 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من طبع أو استورد أو صدر أو حاز أو أحرز أو نقل أو عرض بقصد الاستغلال أو التوزيع أو العرض كتابات أو رسوما أو صورا أو أفلاما أو رموزا أو غير ذلك من الأشياء إذا كانت مخلة بالآداب العامة . 

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من أعلن عن شئ من الأشياء المذكورة أو أرشد عن طريقة الحصول عليها .

مادة – 356 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة من جهر علانية بنداء أو صدر عنه صياح أو خطاب مخالف للآداب ومن أغرى غيره علانية بالفجور أو نشر إعلانات أو رسائل عن ذلك أيا كانت عباراتها .

الفصل الثالث
الاعتداء على الحرية

مادة – 357 –

يعاقب بالحبس من قبض على شخص أو حجزه أو حرمه من حريته بأية وسيلة بغير وجه قانوني .

وتكون العقوبة السجن في الأحوال الآتية :-

1 – إذا حصل الفعل بانتحال صفة عامة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو الاتصاف بصفة كاذبة .

2 – إذا صحب الفعل استعمال القوة أو التهديد بالقتل أو بالأذى الجسيم أو أعمال تعذيب بدنية أو نفسية .

3 – إذا وقع الفعل من شخصين فأكثر أو من شخص واحد يحمل سلاحا .

4 – إذا زادت مدة القبض أو الحجز أو الحرمان من الحرية على شهر .

5 – إذا كان الغرض من الفعل الكسب أو الانتقام أو اغتصاب المجني عليه أو الاعتداء على عرضه .

6 – إذا وقع الفعل على موظف عام أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته .

مادة – 358 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات من خطف شخصا بنفسه أو بواسطة غيره .

وتكون العقوبة السجن إذا كان المجني عليه أنثى .

وإذا وقع الخطف بالحيلة أو توافرت فيه إحدى الحالات المبينة في المادة السابقة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 359 –

إذا أفضت الجريمة المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين إلى موت المجني عليه كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد .

مادة – 360 –

يعفى الجاني من العقاب في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة من هذا الفصل إذا تقدم مختارا إلى السلطات قبل اكتشافها بمكان وجود المخطوف وأرشد عن هذا المكان وعرف بالجناة الآخرين وترتب على ذلك إنقاذ المخطوف وضبط الجناة .

مادة – 361 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من دخل مكانا مسكونا أو معدا للسكن أو أحد ملحقاته أو محلا معدا لحفظ المال أو عقارا ، خلافا لإرادة صاحب الشأن وفي غير الأحوال المبينة في القانون وكذلك من بقي فيه خلافا لإرادة من له الحق في إخراجه ، أو وجد مختفيا عن أعين من له هذا الحق .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلا أو بواسطة العنف على الأشخاص أو الأشياء أو باستعمال سلاح أو من شخصين فأكثر ، أو بانتحال صفة عامة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو الاتصاف بصفة كاذبة .

وإذا كان القصد من الدخول أو البقاء منع الحيازة بالقوة أو ارتكاب جريمة ، عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 362 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا من هدد غيره بالسلاح .

فإذا كان التهديد بإطلاق سلاح ناري عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 363 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من هدد غيره بارتكاب جريمة متى كان ذلك كتابة أو شفاهة بواسطة شخص آخر .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان التهديد بارتكاب جناية ضد النفس أو المال أو بإفشاء أو نسبة أمور خادشة للشرف .

وإذا كان التهديد مصحوبا بطلب أو بتكليف بأمر عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

الفصل الرابع
القذف والسب وإفشاء الأسرار

مادة – 364 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من أسند إلى غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية واقعة من شأنها أن تجعله محلا للعقاب أو للازدراء .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس والغرامة أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقع القذف في حق موظف عام أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته ، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات ، أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع .

وإذا وقع القذف بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 365 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من رمى غيره بإحدى طرق العلانية بما يخدش شرفه أو اعتباره دون أن يتضمن ذلك إسناد واقعة معينة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين والغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا وقع السب في حق موظف عام أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته ، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع .

وإذا وقع السب بطريق النشر في إحدى الصحف أو المطبوعات عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 366 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا إذا وقع القذف أو السب بطريق التليفون ، أو بدون استفزاز في مواجهة المجني عليه وبحضور غيره .

وتكون العقوبة الغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا إذا وقع القذف أو السب بدون استفزاز في مواجهة المجني عليه وفي غير حضور أحد .

ويعد ظرفا مشددا إذا وقع القذف أو السب في الحالات المبينة في الفقرتين السابقتين في حق موظف عام أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته ، أو كان ماسا بالعرض أو خادشا لسمعة العائلات ، أو كان ملحوظا فيه تحقيق غرض غير مشروع .

مادة – 367 –

تنتفي الجريمة إذا أثبت الجاني صحة الواقعة المسندة ، متى كان الإسناد موجها إلى موظف عام أو مكلف بخدمة عامة وكانت الواقعة متصلة بالوظيفة أو الخدمة .

ويجوز في هذه الحالة كذلك إثبات السب إذا كان صادرا من الجاني ذاته ومرتبطا بواقعة القذف .

ولا يجوز الإثبات إذا كانت الواقعة قد مضى عليها أكثر من عشر سنوات أو كانت الجريمة قد انقضت بأحد أسباب الانقضاء أو كان الحكم الصادر فيها قد سقط .

مادة – 368 –

لا جريمة فيما يتضمنه دفاع الخصوم الشفوي أو الكتابي أمام المحاكم أو جهات التحقيق من قذف أو سب في حدود حق الدفاع .

مادة – 369 –

لا جريمة في إبلاغ السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية بحسن نية بأمر يستوجب مسئولية فاعله .

مادة – 370 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من نشر بإحدى طرق العلانية أخبارا أو صورا أو تعليقات تتصل بأسرار الحياة الخاصة أو العائلية للأفراد ولو كانت صحيحة إذا كان من شأن نشرها الإساءة إليهم .

مادة – 371 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من كان بحكم مهنته أو حرفته أو وضعه أو فنه مستودع سر فأفشاه في غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانونا أو استعمله لمنفعته الخاصة أو لمنفعة شخص آخر ، وذلك ما لم يأذن صاحب الشأن في السر بإفشائه أو استعماله .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا كان الجاني موظفا عاما أو مكلفا بخدمة عامة واستودع السر أثناء أو بسبب أو بمناسبة تأديته وظيفته أو خدمته .

مادة – 372 –

يعاقب بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين دينارا من فض رسالة أو برقية بغير رضا من أرسلت إليه أو استرق السمع في مكالمة تليفونية .

ويعاقب الجاني بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا إذا أفشى الرسالة أو البرقية أو المكالمة لغير من وجهت إليه ودون إذنه متى كان من شأن ذلك إلحاق ضرر بالغير .

الباب التاسع
الجرائم الواقعة على المال

الفصل الأول

السرقة وما في حكمها

مادة – 373 –

تقع السرقة باختلاس مال منقول مملوك لغير الجاني بنية تملكه .

مادة – 374 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد على السرقة التي تجتمع فيها الظروف الآتية :-

1 – أن تقع ليلا .

2 – من شخصين فأكثر .

3 – أن يكون أحد الجناة حاملا سلاحا .

4 – في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكن أو أحد ملحقاته إذا كان دخوله بواسطة التسور أو الكسر أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو صحيحة بغير رضى صاحبها أو انتحال صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعاء القيام أو التكليف بخدمة عامة أو غير ذلك من الوسائل غير المشروعة .

5 – أن تقع بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح .

مادة – 375 –

يعاقب بالسجن المؤبد أو المؤقت على السرقة التي ترتكب في الطريق العام أو في إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو المائية أو الجوية في أحد الأحوال الآتية :-

1 – إذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وكان أحدهم حاملا سلاحا .

2 – إذا وقعت السرقة من شخصين فأكثر وبطريق الإكراه .

3 – إذا وقعت السرقة من شخص يحمل سلاحا وكان ذلك ليلا أو بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال السلاح .

مادة – 376 –

يعاقب بالسجن على السرقة إذا وقعت بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال سلاح ، سواء كان الغرض منه الحصول على المسروق أو الاحتفاظ به أو الفرار به .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد أو المؤقت إذا نشأ عن الإكراه جروح .

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا أفضى الإكراه إلى موت شخص .

مادة – 377 –

يعاقب بالسجن على السرقة التي تقع ليلا من شخصين فأكثر يكون أحدهم حاملا سلاحا .

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها على السرقة التي تقع ليلا وفي محل مسكون من فاعل واحد يحمل سلاحا .

مادة – 378 –

يعاقب بالسجن على السرقة التي تقع على أسلحة الجيش أو ذخيرته .

وتكون العقوبة السجن المؤبد إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال سلاح أو إذا توافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المشددة المنصوص عليها في المادة 380 .

مادة – 379 –

يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات على السرقات التي تقع على مهمات أو أدوات مستعملة أو معدة للاستعمال في المواصلات السلكية أو اللاسلكية التي تنشئها الحكومة أو ترخص بإنشائها لمنفعة عامة وذلك ما لم ينص على عقوبة أشد .

مادة – 380 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر إذا وقعت السرقة :-

1 – في أحد الأمكنة المعدة للعبادة أو المسكونة أو المعدة للسكنى أو في أحد ملحقاتها .

2 – أو في إحدى وسائل النقل أو في محطة أو ميناء أو مطار .

3 – أو ليلا .

4 – أو بطريق التسور أو الكسر من الخارج أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو صحيحة بغير موافقة صاحبها .

5 – أو من شخص يحمل سلاحا .

6 – أو من شخص انتحل صفة عامة أو كاذبة أو ادعى أنه قائم أو مكلف بخدمة عامة .

7 – أو من شخصين فأكثر .

8 – أو من أحد العاملين في المكان الذي يعمل به أو إضرارا بمتبوعه .

9 – أو أثناء الحرب على الجرحى حتى من الأعداء .

10 – أو على مال مملوك لإحدى الجهات الوارد ذكرها في المادة 107 .

11 – أو على ماشية أو دابة من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل .

وإذا اجتمع أكثر من ظرف من الظروف السابقة ضوعفت العقوبة في حديها .

مادة – 381 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين على السرقة التي لم يتوافر فيها ظرف من الظروف المبينة في المواد السابقة . 

ويجوز إبدال العقوبة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة بغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة دنانير إذا كان المسروق حاصلات زراعية لم تنقل من الأرض .

مادة – 382 –

يعاقب على الشروع في جنحة السرقة بنصف العقوبة المقدرة للجريمة التامة .

مادة – 383 –

يسأل من يساهم في سرقة أو شروع فيها عن الجرائم التي تقع من غيره من المساهمين فيها ولو كانت غير التي قصد ارتكابها متى كانت هذه الجرائم نتيجة محتملة لمساهمته .

مادة – 384 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل من حرض شخصا لم يتم ثماني عشرة سنة على ارتكاب السرقة ولو لم يرتكب ما حرض عليه .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ثلاثة أشهر إذا استعمل الجاني مع المحرض وسائل إكراه أو تهديد أو كان من أصوله أو المتولين تربيته أو ملاحظته .

وتكون العقوبة ضعف العقوبة المقررة في الفقرتين السابقتين في حديها والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألف دينار إذا وقع التحريض على أكثر من شخص ولو في أوقات مختلفة .

ويفترض علم الجاني بسن المجني عليه ما لم يثبت من جانبه أنه لم يكن في مقدوره بحال الوقوف على حقيقته .

مادة – 385 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من استعمل سيارة أو دراجة بخارية أو أية آلة أو أداة متنقلة بغير إذن أو موافقة مالكها أو صاحب الحق في استعمالها .

مادة – 386 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من تناول طعاما أو شرابا في محل معد لذلك ولو كان مقيما فيه أو شغل غرفة أو أكثر في فندق أو نحوه أو استأجر عربة معدة للإيجار مع علمه أنه يستحيل عليه دفع الثمن أو الأجرة أو امتنع بغير مبرر عن دفع المستحق عليه من ذلك .

مادة – 387 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين من قلد مفاتيح أو غير فيها أو صنع آلة مع توقع استعمال ذلك في ارتكاب جريمة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا كان الجاني محترفا صنع هذه الأدوات .

مادة – 388 –

إذا انتهز الجاني لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة فرصة هياج أو فتنة أو حريق أو أية كارثة أخرى عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 389 –

يعاقب بالسجن من حصل بالقوة أو التهديد على سند أو على التوقيع عليه أو التعديل فيه أو على إلغائه أو إتلافه وذلك ما لم ينص على عقوبة أشد .

وتسري على هذه الجريمة أحكام الفقرتين الثانية والثالثة من المادة 376 .

مادة – 390 –

يعقاب بالحبس وبالغرامة من حمل آخر بطريق التهديد على تسليم نقود أو أشياء أخرى غير ما ذكر في المادة السابقة .

وإذا كان التهديد بإفشاء أو إسناد أمور خادشة للشرف عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

ويعاقب على الشروع بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة .

الفصل الثاني
الاحتيال 

مادة – 391 –

يعاقب بالحبس من توصل إلى الاستيلاء على مال منقول أو سند أو إلى توقيع هذا السند أو إلى إلغائه أو إتلافه أو تعديله وذلك بالإستعانة بطريقة احتيالية ، أو باتخاذ اسم كاذب أو صفة غير صحيحة أو بالتصرف في عقار أو منقول غير مملوك له وليس له حق التصرف فيه .

وإذا كان محل الجريمة مالا أو سندا للدولة أو لإحدى الجهات التي ورد ذكرها في المادة 107 عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

ويعاقب على الشروع بنصف العقوبة المقررة للجريمة التامة .

مادة – 392 –

يعاقب بالحبس من انتهز حاجة قاصر أو محجور عليه أو من حكم باستمرار الوصاية أو الولاية عليه ، أو استغل هواه أو عدم خبرته وحصل منه إضرار بمصلحته أو بمصلحة غيره على مال أو على سند أو على إلغاء سند أو تعديله .

فإذا وقعت الجريمة من وليه أو وصيه أو قيم عليه أو من ذي سلطة عليه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

ويفترض علم الجاني بقصر المجني عليه أو استمرار الولاية أو الوصاية عليه ما لم يثبت من جانبه أنه لم يكن في مقدوره بحال الوقوف على الحقيقة .

مادة – 393 – 

يعاقب بالحبس أو بالغرامة أو بالعقوبتين معاً كل من أعطى بسوء نية شيكاً ليس له مقابل وفاء كاف قائم وقابل للتصرف فيه، أو إسترد بعد إعطائه كل المقابل أو بعضه بحيث لا يفي الباقي بقيمته، أو أمر المسحوب عليه بعدم صرفه، أو كان قد تعمد تحريره أو توقيعه بصورة تمنع من صرفه..

ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من ظهر لغيره أو سلمه شيكا وهو يعلم أنه ليس له مقابل يفي بقيمته أو أنه غير قابل للصرف .



كما يعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها من يحمل غيره على أن يعطيه أو يظهر إليه أو يسلمه شيكا وهو يعلم أنه ليس له مقابل يفي بقيمته أو أنه غير قابل للصرف .

وإذا كان فعل الجاني في الفقرة السابقة لتغطية قرض ربوي أو لاستيفاء دين غير مشروع عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 394 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين المسحوب عليه في الشيك إذا قرر عمدا بوجود مقابل أقل من الرصيد الموجود لديه للساحب والقابل للصرف .

الفصل الثالث

خيانة الأمانة وما يتصل بها

مادة – 395 –

يعاقب بالحبس من اختلس أو استعمل أو بدد مبالغ أو سندات أو أي مال آخر منقول أضرارا بأصحاب الحق عليه متى كان قد سلم إليه على وجه الوديعة أو الإجارة أو الرهن أو عارسية الاستعمال أو الوكالة .

وفي تطبيق هذا النص يعتبر في حكم الوكيل الشريك على المال المشترك والفضولي على مال صاحب الشأن ومن تسلم شيئا لاستعماله في أمر معين لمنفعة صاحبه أو غيره .

ولا يبدأ سريان تقادم الدعوى الجنائية في هذه الجريمة إلا من تاريخ علم المجني عليه بالواقعة وبمرتكبها ما لم يبدأ التحقيق فيها قبل ذلك .

مادة – 396 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائتي دينار من استولى بنية التملك على مال ضائع أو على مال وقع في حيازته غلطا أو بقوة قاهرة .

مادة – 397 –

يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة السابقة من اختلس أو شرع في اختلاس منقول كان قد رهنه ضمانا لدين عليه أو على آخر .

الفصل الرابع

إخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جريمة

مادة – 398 –

من أخفى أشياء متحصلة من جريمة مع علمه بذلك ودون أن يكون قد ساهم في ارتكابها يعاقب بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي يعلم أنها قد تحصلت منها .

وإذا كان الجاني لا يعلم أن الأشياء تحصلت من جريمة ولكنه حصل عليها في ظرف يحمل على الاعتقاد بعدم مشروعية مصدرها تكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة أشهر والغرامة التي لا تجاوز خمسين دينارا أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين .

مادة – 399 –

إذا بادر الجاني في حكم المادة السابقة إلى إخبار السلطات القضائية أو الإدارية عن مرتكبي الجريمة التي تحصلت منها الاشياء قبل البدء في التحقيق الابتدائي فيها عد ذلك عذرا مخففا .

ويجوز إعفاؤه من العقوبة إذا رأى القاضي محلا لذلك .

ويسري حكم الفقرة السابقة على الجاني الذي يمكن السلطات بعد البدء في التحقيق في الجريمة التي تحصلت منها الأشياء من القبض على مرتكبها .

مادة – 400 –

لا يجوز رفع الدعوى أو اتخاذ إجراءات التحقيق الابتدائي عن الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل والفصول السابقة من هذا الباب إذا وقعت أضرارا بزوج الجاني أو أصوله أو فروعه إلا بناء على شكوى المجني عليه .

وتنقضي الدعوى الجنائية بتنازل المجني عليه عن شكواه قبل الحكم النهائي .

وللمجني عليه كذلك أن يمنع السير في تنفيذ الحكم في أي وقت .

الفصل الخامس

المراباة والإفلاس

مادة – 401 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من أقرض آخر نقودا بأية طريقة بفائدة ظاهرة أو خفية تجاوز الحد الأقصى للفائدة الجائز الاتفاق عليها قانونا .

وإذا انتهز الجاني فرصة حاجة المجني عليه أو ضعفه أو هواه عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

مادة – 402 –

يعتبر مفلسا بالتدليس ، ويعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين كل تاجر حكم نهائيا بشهر إفلاسه في إحدى الاحوال الآتية : -

أولا : إذا أخفى دفاتره أو أعدمها أو غيرها .

ثانيا : إذا اختلس أو أخفى جزءا من ماله إضرارا بدائنيه .

ثالثا : إذا اعترف بديون صورية أو جعل نفسه مدينا بشيئ منها سواء كان ذلك في دفاتره أو ميزانيته أو غيرها من الأوراق أو في إقراره الشفاهي أو بامتناعه عن تقديم أوراق أو إيضاحات مع علمه بما يترتب على ذلك الامتناع .

مادة – 403 –

يعد مفلسا بالتقصير ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين كل تاجر حكم نهائيا بشهر إفلاسه يكون قد تسبب بتقصيره الجسيم في خسارة دائنيه ، في إحدى الحالات الآتية :-

أولا : إذا كانت مصاريفه الشخصية أو المنزلية باهضة .

ثانيا : إذا أنفق مبالغ جسيمة في القمار أو أعمال النصب أو المضاربات الوهمية .

ثالثا : إذا اشترى بضائع لبيعها بأقل من أسعارها أو اقترض مبالغ أو أصدر أوراقا مالية أو استعمل طرقا أخرى مما يوجب الخسارة الشديدة ليحصل على المال حتى يؤخر شهر إفلاسه .

رابعا : إذا أقدم بعد التوقف عن الدفع على إيفاء دائن أضرارا بسائر الدائنين .

مادة – 404 –

يجوز أن يعد مفلسا بالتقصير ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار كل تاجر حكم نهائيا بشهر إفلاسه في إحدى الحالات الآتية :-

أولا : إذا عقد لمصلحة الغير بدون عوض تعهدات جسيمة بالنسبة إلى حالته المالية عندما تعهد بها .

ثانيا : إذا لم يمسك دفاتر تجارية أو كانت دفاتره غير كاملة أو غير منتظمة بحيث لا يعرف منها حقيقة المطلوب منه أو له أو لم يقم بالجرد المفروض بحسب قانون التجارة .

ثالثا : إذا لم يتقيد بالقواعد المتعلقة بتنظيم السجل التجاري .

رابعا : إذا لم يقدم إقرارا بتوقفه عن الدفع في الميعاد المحدد لذلك في قانون التجارة أو لم يقدم الميزانية أو يثبت عدم صحة البيانات المقدمة منه بعد توقفه عن الدفع بمقتضى القانون المذكور .

خامسا : إذا لم يتوجه بشخصه إلى قاضي التفليسة أو لم يقدم البيانات التي يطلبها القاضي المذكور أو إذا ظهر عدم صحة تلك البيانات .

سادسا : إذا سمح بعد توقفه عن الدفع بمزية خاصة لأحد دائنيه بقصد الحصول على قبوله الصلح .

سابعا : إذا تكرر إفلاسه قبل أن يفي بالتعهدات المترتبة على صلح سابق .

مادة – 405 –

إذا أفلست شركة تجارية ، يحكم على أعضاء مجلس إدارتها ومديريها بالعقوبات المقررة للإفلاس بالتدليس إذا ثبت أنهم ارتكبوا أمرا من الأمور المنصوص عليها في المادة 402 أو إذا ساعدوا على توقف الشركة عن الدفع سواء بإعلانهم ما يخالف الحقيقة عن رأس المال المكتتب أو المدفوع أو بنشرهم ميزانية غير صحيحة أو بتوزيعهم أرباحا وهمية أو بأخذهم لأنفسهم بطريق الغش ما يزيد على المرخص لهم به في عقد الشركة .

ويعتبر في حكم المديرين :-

1 – الشركاء الموصون في شركات التوصية إذا كانوا قد اعتادوا التدخل في أعمالها .

2 – أعضاء مجلس المراقبة ومراقبو الحسابات .

مادة – 406 –

يحكم على الأشخاص المبينين في المادة السابقة بالعقوبة المقررة في المادة 403 إذا توافرت حالة من الحالات الآتية :-

أولا : إذا ارتكبوا باسم الشركة أو لحسابها أمرا من الأمور المنصوص عليها في المادتين 403 و 404 حسب الأحوال .

ثانيا : إذا أغفلوا عمدا نشر عقد الشركة بالطريقة التي نص عليها القانون .

ثالثا : إذا ارتكبوا أعمالا مخالفة لنظام الشركة أو صادقوا على هذه الأعمال .

مادة – 407 –

مع عدم الإخلال بأية عقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين :-

أولا : من اختلس أو أخفى كل أو بعض أموال المفلس ولو كان زوجا له أو من أصوله أو من فروعه .

ثانيا : من تدخل من غير الدائنين في مداولات الصلح بطريق الغش أو قدم أو أثبت بطريق الغش في تفليسه ديونا صورية باسمه أو باسم غيره .

ثالثا : الدائن الذي يزيد قيمة ديونه بطريق الغش أو يشترط لنفسه مع المفلس أو مع غيره مزايا خاصة في نظير إعطاء صوته في مداولات الصلح أو التفليسة أو الوعد بإعطائه أو الذي يعقد اتفاقا خاصا لمنفعة نفسه وإضرارا بباقي الغرماء .

مادة – 408 –

للقاضي أن يأمر بنشر أي حكم بالإدانة يصدر في أية جريمة من الجرائم المبينة في هذا الفصل بالوسيلة المناسبة وعلى نفقة المحكوم عليه .

الفصل السادس 
الإتلاف ونقل الحدود 

مادة – 409 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين من هدم أو أتلف أموالا ثابتة أو منقولة أوجعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال أو عطلها بأية طريقة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا نشأ عن الجريمة تعطيل مرفق عام أو أعمال مصلحة ذات منفعة عامة أو إذا ترتب عليها جعل حياة الناس أو أمنهم أو صحتهم في خطر .

وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة من عصابة مؤلفة من خمسة أشخاص على الأقل .

للمحكمة أن تلزم الجاني بدفع قيمة الشيء الذي أتلفه

مادة – 410 –

يعاقب بالحبس وبالغرامة :-

أولا : من قطع أو اقتلع أو أتلف شجرة أو طعما في شجرة أو قشرها بكيفية تميتها .

ثانيا : من أتلف زرعا قائما أو أي نبات أو حقلا مبذورا أو بث فيه نباتا ضارا .

ثالثا : من أتلف آلة زراعية أو أداة من أدوات الزراعة أو جعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال بأية طريقة . وتكون العقوبة السجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا وقعت الجريمة من ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر أو من شخصين يحمل أحدهما سلاحا .

مادة – 411 –

يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة بالمادة السابقة :

أولا : من قتل عمدا وبدون مقتض دابة من دواب الركوب أو الجر أو الحمل أو ماشية من المواشي أو أضر بها ضررا جسيما .

ثانيا : من أعدم أو سم سمكا من الأسماك الموجودة في مورد ماء أو حوض .

مادة – 412 –

يعاقب على الشروع في إحدى الجنح المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين بنصف العقوبات المقررة للجريمة التامة .

مادة – 413 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من أتلف أو نقل أو أزال أي محيط أو علامة معدة لضبط المساحات أو لتسوية الأراضي أو لتعيين الحدود أو للفصل بين الأملاك والجهات المستغلة .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس إذا ارتكبت الجريمة بقصد اغتصاب أرض من الأراضي المشار إليها .

وتكون العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تقل عن ستة أشهر إذا كان محل الجريمة علامة من العلامات التي وضعتها جهة حكومية لتحديد العقارات .

مادة – 414 –

إذا وقعت إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة ليلا أو بطريق العنف على الأشخاص أو كان الجاني يحمل سلاحا أو انتهز الجاني لارتكاب الجريمة فرصة قيام اضطراب أو فتنة أو كارثة عامة عد ذلك ظرفا مشددا .

وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المؤبد إذا أفضت الجريمة إلى موت شخص .

مادة – 415 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز مائة دينار من قتل أو سم عمدا وبدون مقتض مجموعة من النحل أو حيوانا مستأنسا أو داجنا من غير ما ورد في المادة 411 أو أضر به ضررا جسيما .

مادة – 416 –

يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاثة أشهر أو بالغرامة التي لا تجاوز عشرين دينارا من أرهق أو عذب حيوانا أليفا أو مستأنسا أو أساء معاملته أو امتنع عن العناية به .

----------

